# Secret Santa Gift thread



## REO

*Please post here when you get your Secret Santa gift so I and your Santa know you got it.*

I say this each year and still some people don't post.






*You don't have to open your gift when you get it, but PLEASE POST HERE THAT YOU GOT IT anyway!*

That way your Santa knows you got it safely and *I* can mark you off my list.

I won't quit begging to know, and won't be happy until I know 100% that ALL people got a gift!

So........Please have mercy on me and POST that you GOT your gift!





Post here that you got them and then post here again later to tell what you got after you open it and show us pics of your goodies! Yup, posting pics is the LB "law"! LOL

Seeing what everyone gets is the best part!

Please don't leave your Santa wondering if their gift got lost in the mail...POST HERE!

Every year I have people that get their gift and don't post and then their Santa asks me to ask them if they got it. That makes a ton of work for me. Most of the time I get the answer, "Yes I got it weeks ago but I'm waiting to open it".

AHHH!!!





We don't mind if you wait to open it, but PLEASE let us know you GOT it ok??

I hope everyone is enclosing a note so people know who to thank!

WHOOO HOOOO Here comes the fun part!!





.

So far I know that the following people got their gifts already

Silverdollar

Sundancer

luv2ridesaddleseat

Lucky C Acres

99 more to go and I'll be a very happy gal!


----------



## candycar

OOH! OOH! me first!!



I got mine today! Couldn't wait to open it! I had to before I went on vacation... Its from the lovley ladies at Wild Women Ranch.










A most wonderful and warm throw blanket! It just turned cold today, I can't wait to snuggle up in it with all the kitties and watch TV. Thank You! Wild Women


----------



## ruffian

I'm 2nd!! Whoo Hoo !!Just mailed mine out today, and the mail lady dropped mine off just shortly after I got home! It's from Connie Parr (CLP), but haven't opened yet! Was up at 4:30 to go shopping, and just RELAXING for a minute! It was so exciting to get something for ME today after shopping for everybody else!!

Will post as soon as I get it opened! Thanks in advance Connie!!

UPDATE:

Wow - Connie sent me some Wilton cake colors, a box of Wilton frosting, and some fantastic covered bowls that are perfect when decorating cakes! PLUS she sent me a gorgeous Christmas Halter and Lead, Christmas red with a Santa and Snowman overlay. I've never seen anything like these, and they are beautiful!

Thank you Connie!! You went way over and beyond!

Dana aka Ruffian


----------



## sundancer

I got my Secret Santa gift last week from SHANA. After the box sitting on the kitchen table for a week and having to walk by it many, many times, I could no longer resist opening it up. I don't know if there is enough room here to post everything that was in the box!!! A beautiful nylon halter with matching lead in my barn color, chocolate and candy canes for a treat for me and Apple Nuggets for the Mini's(which by the way, they love!). I also got candles, scented shower gels and body lotions and all sorts of Canadian Souvenirs(A Canadian spoon with a moose on it, a key chain, and pencils!), and a 2010 horse calendar for my desk at work that I was searching for! THANK YOU Shana for WONDERFUL Secret Santa gifts!!!

Julie Flanigan

Victory Pass Stable


----------



## Connie P

You are welcome Dana! Glad you like it!


----------



## Sheri Hill

I got mine!








My Secret Santa was user: zoey829 (Lea) from Rondi Mini Ranch

She got me the cutest beaded necklace with a lil stone spotted horse! Also some cute lil earrings and a lil horseshoe charm! Also some caramel chocolate candy and candy canes! Thank you so much Lea! I love it all!





This is always so much fun every year! I will get mine sent out this week.

Sheri Hill


----------



## zoey829

Your welcome!! I am glad you liked!!!!

Lea


----------



## SHANA

You are welcome Julie. I had fun shopping for you and am glad you liked everything.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Ok Ok I couldn't resist either and opened up mine too!!

My Secret Santa was Ferin!

She got me a lovely horseshoe/star matching picture frame and clock which will be going in the barn office once it's finished, a really neat cowboy Santa bobblehead, and some adorable western tree ornaments that will be going on our tree when we put it up!

HUGE thanks to Ferin, love it all!!





I'll add a picture when I get a chance to snap one and upload it!!

I'm bad and haven't gotten my gift to the mail, haven't had the time with work and harvesting crops but it WILL be going into the mail TOMORROW!!!


----------



## MindyLee

I was just wondering if my person got her gift yet in the mail? Have'nt heard yet and sent it out last week... like to know if she liked it.

My person is Rebecca: forum name "silverdollar"


----------



## REO

I listed people that I know did in my first post above. And she is on the list





Silverdollar posted that she did, on another thread. Do a search for her posts and find it


----------



## bellaleo

Is it to late to sign up for for secret santa?


----------



## REO

Yes I'm sorry but it is too late for this year.

Each year all of October is sign up month. Then Nov 1st I send out the Santa names. This gives people time to shop and mail out the gifts by Dec 1st, to (hopefully) arrive in time for Christmas.

Look for the sign up next October


----------



## MindyLee

REO said:


> I listed people that I know did in my first post above. And she is on the list
> 
> 
> 
> Silverdollar posted that she did, on another thread. Do a search for her posts and find it



OOOPs, found it!

THANKS!!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

:HappyBounce



:HappyBounce
Alright my gift is in the mail and headed to my person Priority Mail, so you should get it within 2-3 days!!


----------



## dannigirl

Mine is in the mail--and a day early at that. Amazing for me who is more likely to be a week late. Priority so will be there by end of week.

Angie


----------



## divigo

I should have posted earlier, but I was pre occupied with other stuff.

My box arrived in the mail last saturday.

I am soooo curious....but still haven't opened the two little boxes inside...the peanut britle was jummie.

Thank you soo much Peggy Porter... you brightened up my weekend!

I can't prommiss to wait untill christmas though.... it is getting harder every day not to open these packages and satisfy my curiousity.

But luckally my husband is like a pittbull and he does not want me to open them just yet....so who knows how long I will wait.

I am sending out my gift special express before the end of this week just to make sure it arrives on time.

Sorry I did not do it earlier, but I had some private stuff to deal with the past couple of weeks.


----------



## End Level Farms

Just waiting on the final part of my present and then in the mail it goes. Should be here anytime now. (Should have been here last week but there was a mix up on color DOH!)

I hope my SS likes the stuff.


----------



## Royal Crescent

Mine will go out in the next couple of days!



No secrets now!

Barb


----------



## Davie

Mine was waiting at the gate when I got home last night. I have not opened it yet and will try to be good and wait till it is closer to christmas. Mine will go out in the next day or two. Still waiting on one item.


----------



## JanBKS

Mine is in the mail, got it out yesterday, so Its on it's way, I just put Secret Santa on the outside of the box, so they would know, it's ok if you open it now or wait.

Thanks

Jan


----------



## anoki

mine went out yesterday....hopefully it will arrive within the week!

Ohh, and I got mine in the mail today!!!! Thanks Nigel!! I'm waiting to open it...at least for a few days! LOL

~kathryn


----------



## Gini

*Mine went out in the mail on the 1st.. It is coming priority so be watching you all!!!!!*

[SIZE=12pt]*"Santa Clause is coming to town!!! Hmmm Which town? Which state?? Which country??"*[/SIZE]


----------



## albahurst

divigo said:


> I should have posted earlier, but I was pre occupied with other stuff.
> My box arrived in the mail last saturday.
> 
> I am soooo curious....but still haven't opened the two little boxes inside...the peanut britle was jummie.
> 
> Thank you soo much Peggy Porter... you brightened up my weekend!
> 
> I can't prommiss to wait untill christmas though.... it is getting harder every day not to open these packages and satisfy my curiousity.
> 
> But luckally my husband is like a pittbull and he does not want me to open them just yet....so who knows how long I will wait.
> 
> I am sending out my gift special express before the end of this week just to make sure it arrives on time.
> 
> Sorry I did not do it earlier, but I had some private stuff to deal with the past couple of weeks.


Glad you received your box! I wanted to fold myself up and go along to meet you and see your beautiful country and ranch



I think you better go ahead and open your gifts* before *Christmas



!!!

Peggy


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

Got my last thing today and will be assembling my package for the post office tomorrow and off it'll go - where's it going? to whom? how far will it travel? how many states or oceans will it cross? Hmmmmmm

This is our first year playing Secret Santa and it's been so much fun!

I sure hope it's a big hit when it arrives





Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## Sterling

I just got my package today! All the way from Brenham Tx.....thank you Rebecca! I'm going to see if I can be nice and hold out until Christmas to open it. (That's going to be hard to do!)





I hope my person got theirs already. I sent it out Nov. 23rd and have not seen a post from them yet.


----------



## Leeana

I ordered some things online for my person last week and just finally received what I ordered today. I need to pick up some wrapping paper, I won't get a chance to make it to the store until Friday due to work....planning on dropping my persons gift off Saturday morning as soon as I have everything wrapped (I love wrapping!)!!! So my person should have her's early next week as it will go out Saturday priority ..


----------



## Keri

I got my gift today!!! Thanks Julie (sundancer on the forum). You spoiled me! Would've taken a picture, but my personal computer is on the fritz.



Anyways, I got a couple brushes, horse puzzle, treats and mane/tail care package. My ponies will love it!!! Thanks again!!!





My person should have her or be getting it anyday now (never know about the PO).


----------



## shelly

Mine went out on Nov. 30th and was sent priority so they should get it tomorrow or Friday!!!! Hope they like it


----------



## REO

She got it Sterling! I checked.

She's been sick & will post soon.


----------



## Sterling

ok...good to know...thanks Robin!


----------



## Louise

Got my gift today. anxious to open it but am hoping i can wait until closer to christmas.

Thanks a bunch

Louise


----------



## Little Hooves

I received a beautiful array of handmade soaps and a cute little note from Cheyenne!! (aka. Sterling)

Sorry it took me a while to post this... I was on vacation when it arrived, and got sick when I came home. Opening it sure did lift my spirits, however! Thanks so much!

The funny thing with the photo soap is I used to have that very image as a giant wall poster when I was a kid. Nice to see it again! hehe





Brenda


----------



## LindaL

Got mine in the mail today....was sooo excited!! My SS is Angela Foy (Dannigirl)!! She did good...I got 2 halters in my farm colors (black and purple), 2 little packs of flavored coffees (Hazelnut and Irish cream) and homemade Zucchini bread and Banana bread...YUMMMM (waiting til morning to get into those...lol) Thank you sooo much Angela!


----------



## Deb O.

Got my SS gift today...thanks so much Shauna L. for the brushes and the beautiful decal! Can't wait to see what is still to come!


----------



## dannigirl

LindaL said:


> Got mine in the mail today....was sooo excited!! My SS is Angela Foy (Dannigirl)!! She did good...I got 2 halters in my farm colors (black and purple), 2 little packs of flavored coffees (Hazelnut and Irish cream) and homemade Zucchini bread and Banana bread...YUMMMM (waiting til morning to get into those...lol) Thank you sooo much Angela!



So glad you like it all. I make about 5 or 6 different kinds of breads so hope you like the ones I chose. I hope you like the halters. After I finished them, I showed them to Katie and now I have to make her a couple for her jumping geldings for next year.


----------



## ShaunaL

Deb O. said:


> Got my SS gift today...thanks so much Shauna L. for the brushes and the beautiful decal! Can't wait to see what is still to come!


I was so excited waiting for you to get your gift



Your other one is being shipped directly from the business to your house since I didn't want to add to the travel time - should be there soon!


----------



## HorseMom

Just wanted to post that I have sent my gift to my Secret Santa a couple days ago. Shipped Priority so it should be there in a few days.


----------



## Sterling

Little Hooves said:


> I received a beautiful array of handmade soaps and a cute little note from Cheyenne!! (aka. Sterling)
> 
> Sorry it took me a while to post this... I was on vacation when it arrived, and got sick when I came home. Opening it sure did lift my spirits, however! Thanks so much!
> 
> The funny thing with the photo soap is I used to have that very image as a giant wall poster when I was a kid. Nice to see it again! hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brenda


Brenda, I'm so glad you got the gift and liked them! I went to your website when I got your name to find out a little more about you and thought about using one of your horses for the photo soap but thought maybe not as I was not sure you would have liked me to have just taken the image off your site. Funny you know the unicorn photo tho! Glad you're feeling better...enjoy the soaps...and please USE them! They are shea butter and the glycerine is a gentle humectant. Many people don't because they like to keep them as decoration.


----------



## zoey829

Whaaa Whooo I got mine today. It was from Basketmiss. She got me a beautiful tshirt (with horses on it). and candy jar with candy!!! Very cute!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## dannigirl

Got mine today. Being the quiet and patient girl that I am, I had my husband open it as soon as we got it from the post office. The only reason I didn't open it myself is that I was driving and he was afraid I would run off the road if I did it myself. Thank you so much AlbaHurst (Peggy Porter). Got a black sweatshirt with an embroidered horse head on it. The horse is bay pinto and we showed two bay pintos last year--how neat. There was also a nice cloth carry bag with a mint cookie mix and directions in it. Hubby said I had to wait till tomorrow to make them, but we will see.





Thank you again. I will get lots of use out of the shirt.

Angie


----------



## albahurst

dannigirl said:


> Got mine today. Being the quiet and patient girl that I am, I had my husband open it as soon as we got it from the post office. The only reason I didn't open it myself is that I was driving and he was afraid I would run off the road if I did it myself. Thank you so much AlbaHurst (Peggy Porter). Got a black sweatshirt with an embroidered horse head on it. The horse is bay pinto and we showed two bay pintos last year--how neat. There was also a nice cloth carry bag with a mint cookie mix and directions in it. Hubby said I had to wait till tomorrow to make them, but we will see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again. I will get lots of use out of the shirt.
> 
> Angie


Glad your package arrived! I was hoping you liked bay pintos! lol I took a wild guess on that one when I had it embroidered!



Let me know how those cookies turn out!

Happy holidays, Angie!

Peggy


----------



## Horsin Again

Woohoo My package came today, From Donna Phillips (Picasso) of KY. Thank you for all the awesome items, you must be a mind reader. Just yesterday I was at Tractor supply and seen the feed scoops with all the stuff inside and I almost bought one !!!! And today I get one from my secret santa !!!!

Thank You !!!


----------



## LindaL

Both Deb's and my SS gifts are going out in tomorrow's mail...Priority, so should arrive early next week to both places!


----------



## Basketmiss

zoey829 said:


> Whaaa Whooo I got mine today. It was from Basketmiss. She got me a beautiful tshirt (with horses on it). and candy jar with candy!!! Very cute!! Thanks again!!!



Glad you like it. We had fun shopping





Have a great Holiday


----------



## shelly

I'm a little concerned as my delivery confirmation says mine was delivered on Dec. 2 but my person hasn't said anything yet



I sure hope they got it and it is not sitting outside or something!!


----------



## REO

I'll check into it Shelly


----------



## ruffian

Mine shows delivered also, but no notice . . .


----------



## shelly

REO said:


> I'll check into it Shelly


Thanks!!


----------



## JanBKS

shelly said:


> I'm a little concerned as my delivery confirmation says mine was delivered on Dec. 2 but my person hasn't said anything yet
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope they got it and it is not sitting outside or something!!



Shelly I just hiked up to the box, its like 300 ft and we got lots of snow here so I have not checked.

But I got it, Thank You so Much,

I have never seen a baby brush like that it is beyond cute and will come in very handy with my tiny ones.

Love the coffee cup, now how did you know I am a serious coffee drinker, and them treats I will have to try them out, I love love love that shirt, I am going to wear it to breakfast on Sunday the girls will get a kick out of it.

Thank You so much I am so sorry to make you worry.

Happy Holidays

Jan


----------



## chandab

ruffian said:


> Mine shows delivered also, but no notice . . .


Me, too! Shows delivered Monday (Nov 30). I wasn't too worried about no notice, as I live in the middle of nowhere and even Priority takes awhile to get places; but, now that I"ve checked the tracking and it says delivered... I'm curious if it actually made into the recipients hands (hopefully no one walked off with it). [i'm pretty sure I wrote secret santa on the outside of the box.]


----------



## wrs

I got mine today.



Thank you Sheri Hill.



I love it. She made me a lovely sweat shirt, a cute ornament & a nice card.


----------



## REO

I will check into it Dana. (She is looking into it now at the PO)

Chanda I have down that she posted that she got it, have you read this whole thread to see if she posted here?

*YUP there is her post on page 2!*


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I haven't shipped mine yet as I am a bit behind with health troubles. I plan to have it shipped out on monday!! It sure is fun to see what everyone is getting!! I love Secret Santa! Thank you for organizing this for us once again Robin! I know how much work it is and you do a terrific job!!!


----------



## vickie gee

Wooooooooohooooooooo!!!



MyCowboy Kicker pink cowgirl boot houseslippers are so cool!!!



THANK YOU SO MUCH "K SERA". You are a supersecretsanta. Because you also sent another one of my hints. I flipped out over the beautiful little silver heart western earrings.





I also received a million dollars from her...but it is already gone. Yep gone. Because it was a Russell Stover solid milk chocolate candy bar in the shape of $1,000,000 and you know how chocoholics are.






Also got a cute little "bucket" ornament. To top it off the horses got included in the surprise with a neat little shampoo/scrubbing brush gift pack.



So thank you also from my six little angels. AND pleasantly surprised to find out my secret santa is just right up the road in Shreveport from me here in Texarkana. Can't have too mini friends



. Of course we gotta get together in 2010! Thanks again K SERA and thank you Robin for being such a good organizer of this fun thing! Think I will wear my pink cowgirl houseslippers tonight with a cute little black gown. Pictures not forthcoming.


----------



## chandab

REO said:


> Chanda I have down that she posted that she got it, have you read this whole thread to see if she posted here?*YUP there is her post on page 2!*


Thank you. And here I thought I had been following this thread pretty close, and I still managed to miss it. Glad it got there ok.

Now to impatiently wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## K Sera

vickie gee said:


> Wooooooooohooooooooo!!!
> 
> 
> 
> MyCowboy Kicker pink cowgirl boot houseslippers are so cool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH "K SERA". You are a supersecretsanta. Because you also sent another one of my hints. I flipped out over the beautiful little silver heart western earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also received a million dollars from her...but it is already gone. Yep gone. Because it was a Russell Stover solid milk chocolate candy bar in the shape of $1,000,000 and you know how chocoholics are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got a cute little "bucket" ornament. To top it off the horses got included in the surprise with a neat little shampoo/scrubbing brush gift pack.
> 
> 
> 
> So thank you also from my six little angels. AND pleasantly surprised to find out my secret santa is just right up the road in Shreveport from me here in Texarkana. Can't have too mini friends
> 
> 
> 
> . Of course we gotta get together in 2010! Thanks again K SERA and thank you Robin for being such a good organizer of this fun thing! Think I will wear my pink cowgirl houseslippers tonight with a cute little black gown. Pictures not forthcoming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone in Montana is about to get a gift from SecretSanta. Yes I am a poet...so therefore I know it.



YOU ARE VERY WELCOME, VICKI! ENJOY!



I'll look forward to getting together in the New Year!


----------



## Sheri Hill

Hi Rebecca, Glad it made it ok and you like it and I hope it fits. Don't be afraid to tell me if the shirt is the wrong color and especially if it doesn't fit...





The ornament I was trying to do in the variegated threads kinda your farm colors (same with the mane of the horse, which I loved how the colors came out on the horse) but boy the thread kept breaking so was giving me a bad time, I wasn't sure I was going to get it finished and it even look halfway decent... I sent it anyway, although it didn't turn out as nice as I hoped and it should have.

Merry Christmas!!

Sheri Hill



wrs said:


> I got mine today.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Sheri Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it. She made me a lovely sweat shirt, a cute ornament & a nice card.


----------



## REO

*Please all, don't start telling where you sent the gift to.*





*It ruins the surprise for those waiting and takes the fun out of it before they even get their gift.*


----------



## shelly

JanBKS said:


> shelly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little concerned as my delivery confirmation says mine was delivered on Dec. 2 but my person hasn't said anything yet
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope they got it and it is not sitting outside or something!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shelly I just hiked up to the box, its like 300 ft and we got lots of snow here so I have not checked.
> 
> But I got it, Thank You so Much,
> 
> I have never seen a baby brush like that it is beyond cute and will come in very handy with my tiny ones.
> 
> Love the coffee cup, now how did you know I am a serious coffee drinker, and them treats I will have to try them out, I love love love that shirt, I am going to wear it to breakfast on Sunday the girls will get a kick out of it.
> 
> Thank You so much I am so sorry to make you worry.
> 
> Happy Holidays
> 
> Jan
Click to expand...

Jan,

I'm sooo glad you got it and that you like what I got you! I had fun shopping...I LOVE SECRET SANTA TIME!!





Merry Christmas and Happy New Year



Shelly


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

Ho Ho Ho I sent my gift priority mail today should be arriving to my person in the next few days!!!!!


----------



## srpwildrose

I got my *box* in the mail today from Claudia, from the Netherlands.












Claudia, everything is soooo awesome.



I love it all. Tasted the chocolates right away!





I will post pics tomorrow and show you *all* the goodies Claudia sent.

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH


----------



## mcclaudsstables

srpwildrose said:


> I got my *box* in the mail today from Claudia, from the Netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudia, everything is soooo awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it all. Tasted the chocolates right away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post pics tomorrow and show you *all* the goodies Claudia sent.
> 
> THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH


Hi Susan, It was really great to make you a secret santa gift, I am glad you like all the goodies.

And no thanks, It was fun spoiling you .


----------



## srpwildrose

mcclaudsstables said:


> srpwildrose said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got my *box* in the mail today from Claudia, from the Netherlands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudia, everything is soooo awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it all. Tasted the chocolates right away!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will post pics tomorrow and show you *all* the goodies Claudia sent.
> 
> THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Susan, It was really great to make you a secret santa gift, I am glad you like all the goodies.
> 
> And no thanks, It was fun spoiling you .
Click to expand...

>>>Pics added<<<

I got 2 foal blankets, one of which Claudie made.



A Pillow sham









( I want to buy some more),

And a tin of cookes, lots of chocolate, box of matches, tea, wooden Holland shoes, and candles.

I do have a question for you, Claudia, if you would email me privately..........Thanks.


----------



## triplethorsefarm

I received my gifts. Thanks Barbara at Kilkenny Miniature Horse Farm.

I can't wait to try the mini blanket on one of my weanlings. What size mini did you use it on?

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## Deb O.

Deb O. said:


> Got my SS gift today...thanks so much Shauna L. for the brushes and the beautiful decal! Can't wait to see what is still to come!



Received part 2 yesterday. Thanks so much again Shauna the notepad with our logo was beautiful.


----------



## backwoodsnanny

I got mine this morning Thank you soooo much Jan I just love everything. Jan sent me 2 yes thats right 2 wonderful T shirts and a holiday red halter and red and green lead rope. Oh and Jan my husband says dont let that ever stop you we would always welcomed one of your great plaques even though you had already made me one. I won one of Jan's beautiful plaques in a previous LB contest so she was a bit stumped on what to do for me. Just want you to know everything was perfect. Thank you so much.


----------



## Zipper

Hi,

My SS parcel has finally been sent.

Sorry it is so late I sent it with my sister last week and she forgot to send it.


----------



## sundancer

Leeana said:


> I ordered some things online for my person last week and just finally received what I ordered today. I need to pick up some wrapping paper, I won't get a chance to make it to the store until Friday due to work....planning on dropping my persons gift off Saturday morning as soon as I have everything wrapped (I love wrapping!)!!! So my person should have her's early next week as it will go out Saturday priority ..



Keri-

You are so welcome. I had fun shopping for you and your ponies!!! Have a Merry Christmas!!

Julie

Victory Pass Stables

Maine


----------



## HorseMom

My gift arrived today and I couldn't wait to open it. Thanks so much Marlene (WhiteTailsMinis) for all the great gifts.






I got a cute foal blanket and halter, little stuffed horse, nuts about horses figurine, mug, tea, tea strainer, and star plant decoration (I think that's what it is, looks great in my hanging plant). Thanks again Marlene, I love it all.


----------



## Leeside

My gift arrived today. Thank you Brenda (Little Hooves) for the goodies! I love the door knocker. My son and I are sitting around the table enjoying some chocolate and learning how to play farkel. What fun!


----------



## albahurst

I got mine today from Liz Visser in Ontario, Canada! I will open it later and get some photos



Thank you so much! I can't wait to open it!!!!!

Peggy Porter

I couldn't wait! I just had to open it! Thank you so much, Liz, for all the wonderful goodies: chocolate, lead rope, puppy collar and leash, puppy toys and treats, video on how to train a house dog, decorative candles, a manicure set, a bandana, dog sitter note pad, and a horse statue! Love 'em! Thanks again!

Peggy


----------



## LittleRibbie

My Santa gift arrived all the way from Michigan today!!! Thanks sooo much. It came from JacksThunder. What a great Santa...






all sorts of neat things, I love my beautiful Christmas Stocking!! It has the most adorable mare and foal on it. Ive never seen one like it.Thanks you, thank you. My bling bling fancy can koozie is awesome....complete with rinestones!! My dogs really appreciated all their nice goodies too....especially the healthy chicken strips and meaty bones. They say "thanks for thinking of us" I am especially happy about the little horse treats and treat/feed bag....you have no idea how many times I cram treats for all the animals in my pockets only to forget to pass them all out.....then Im stuck w/wilted carrots and apples stuck in my jean pockets, yuck!! Thank you!! My little candy filled snowman is sitting right next to my computer....I wont tell you I've already had my share plus some. Thank you so much for picking out all the perfect goodies. I hope you and your family have a terrific holiday!!

Heidi

P.S. Thanks again Robin for organizing this for everyone...its always so much fun


----------



## Ferin

I received my gifts several days ago but am just now getting a chance to post. My Santa was Holly Graves of White Tail Farm and she was VERY good to me! She got me a beautiful photo album that will look great sitting out on a table. I also got a gorgeous bracelet from her. It is perfect for me right down to the color! Thank you so much Holly! I love them!


----------



## Stef

I got my present today from Theresa Trecker. I got a beautiful tart melter, a gorgeous picture frame, and a very cute sign.

Thank you soooo much Theresa!!!


----------



## ShaunaL

I picked up mine from the post office today and of course opened it as soon as I got back to work



Thank you so much Joyenes!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the gifts. I am having trouble uploading the pic but I will post it soon. I got a beautiful lavender halter that is perfect for my new filly, a cute stable sign, a mare and foal ornament and a tennis ball for my dogs (how did she know they are crazy about tennis balls?)


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

HorseMom said:


> My gift arrived today and I couldn't wait to open it. Thanks so much Marlene (WhiteTailsMinis) for all the great gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a cute foal blanket and halter, little stuffed horse, nuts about horses figurine, mug, tea, tea strainer, and star plant decoration (I think that's what it is, looks great in my hanging plant). Thanks again Marlene, I love it all.


I'm so glad you like everything Heather - I had fun shopping. Hey - check the box and packaging as there should be some *REINDEER FOOD* in there! LOL It's a little candycane filled with reindeer food - complete with instructions on where and how to sprinkle it (and how fast you have to jump in bed afterwards for it to work LOL). Enjoy your holidays!

*To All* - *I just have to say how wonderful ALL the gifts are*! Some very lucky people out there and some really good shoppers too! It's as much fun seeing what everyone got as it was shopping for my own SS. *And to Robin* for providing so much fun for all of us - she deserves a hand for all her hard work putting it together.

Holly and I are racing eachother to the mailbox every day looking for our surprises - - we'll let you know when they arrive LOL


----------



## HorseMom

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> HorseMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> My gift arrived today and I couldn't wait to open it. Thanks so much Marlene (WhiteTailsMinis) for all the great gifts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a cute foal blanket and halter, little stuffed horse, nuts about horses figurine, mug, tea, tea strainer, and star plant decoration (I think that's what it is, looks great in my hanging plant). Thanks again Marlene, I love it all.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so glad you like everything Heather - I had fun shopping. Hey - check the box and packaging as there should be some *REINDEER FOOD* in there! LOL It's a little candycane filled with reindeer food - complete with instructions on where and how to sprinkle it (and how fast you have to get in bed afterwards for it to work LOL). Enjoy your holidays!
Click to expand...


There was reindeer food, I forgot to add it. As soon as I opened everything my 21 month old grabbed it and took off. I forgot about it when I posted. It's too cute, we'll have to follow the directions Christmas eve.


----------



## jacks'thunder

LittleRibbie said:


> My Santa gift arrived all the way from Michigan today!!! Thanks sooo much. It came from JacksThunder. What a great Santa...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all sorts of neat things, I love my beautiful Christmas Stocking!! It has the most adorable mare and foal on it. Ive never seen one like it.Thanks you, thank you. My bling bling fancy can koozie is awesome....complete with rinestones!! My dogs really appreciated all their nice goodies too....especially the healthy chicken strips and meaty bones. They say "thanks for thinking of us" I am especially happy about the little horse treats and treat/feed bag....you have no idea how many times I cram treats for all the animals in my pockets only to forget to pass them all out.....then Im stuck w/wilted carrots and apples stuck in my jean pockets, yuck!! Thank you!! My little candy filled snowman is sitting right next to my computer....I wont tell you I've already had my share plus some. Thank you so much for picking out all the perfect goodies. I hope you and your family have a terrific holiday!!Heidi
> 
> P.S. Thanks again Robin for organizing this for everyone...its always so much fun



*Hi Heidi and Merry Christmas! I'm so glad you like everything! Did you find the calender in there too? It was pretty big!



You were super fun to buy for! I was sooo worried that it would not get to you because of sending it to a po box(never sent anything to a po box before



so I didn't know!!!) but good old USPS did a fine job and you got your goodies!*

Merry Christmas and I hope you and your family also have a terrific holiday!!

Leya


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my gosh Leya, you are truly a great Santa!! No, I didnt see the calendar......but I have now!! It was buried in all the paper....Im glad you told me. I love it, Thank you, Thank you.

Like WhiteTailsMinis, I love looking at everyone gifts and I wish I could put a picture for all to see but Im not that computer savy, sorry. Take my word for it, Leya is a great ShoppingSanta!!

Heidi


----------



## wantminimore

I sent my SS gift out today




I love seeing what everybody got, such great gifts!


----------



## BWMinis

Michael and I recieved ours but are waiting till Christmas~~~~ or trying to wait till Christmas



I can not wait mine is from overseas!!!

Our SS gifts should have arrived and if not no later than today. Michael forgot to put the card in his box so hiss SS will have to go off the return addy! Men ~~~





Merry Christmas Everyone!

God Bless

Michael and Alison King


----------



## Russ

A box arrived today!!!



Says it's from Secret Santa Linda Linse in OR





I want to open it so badddd but wanna save my gift to open until closer to christmas....hmmm...this is tough...lol

Thank You Linda for being my santa....I will post when I open the box. Merry Christmas to you and yours!





My secret santa person should be receiving theirs soon....it's in the mail priority....so heads up.


----------



## srpwildrose

My box was sent out by pony express yesterday!


----------



## JanBKS

backwoodsnanny said:


> I got mine this morning Thank you soooo much Jan I just love everything. Jan sent me 2 yes thats right 2 wonderful T shirts and a holiday red halter and red and green lead rope. Oh and Jan my husband says dont let that ever stop you we would always welcomed one of your great plaques even though you had already made me one. I won one of Jan's beautiful plaques in a previous LB contest so she was a bit stumped on what to do for me. Just want you to know everything was perfect. Thank you so much.


Oh You are so Welcome, this is my first SS and when I got your name I emailed Reo as I really wanted to make a plaque for the person, so I had to think of something different, I hope the shirts fit, my friend makes them as well as foal pj's, I hope that halter will work for you if not let me know and I will find you a bigger one, I have a tiny headed mini's so I sure am no judge on size and use mostly rope halters for collecting and grooming.

Thanks

Jan


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

I just wanted to let my SS know that I think my package is at the post office, I got a notice I have a parcel.

I just won't be able to pick it up until possibly Friday. Ugh, I so want it NOW!!!!!!!! Lol.

I will let you know as soon as I am able to go get it.

Don't tell me though I want it to be a surprize!.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

I'm sorry I totally spaced this thread! I got my gift last week and tried to put it out of my mind so I wouldn't open it and it made me forget to post here that I got it! Well I finally opened it and THANK YOU LITTLE RIBBIE, HEIDI!!!!!! WOW!! I'm not home at the moment so I can't get a picture, but I will get one later tonight. That is if I can find a WIDE ANGLE lens to fit everything in!!!!! I will get a picture later and list my gifts! Heidi you are amazing!! From one German Shepherd lover to another, Thanks so much from the bottom of my heart!!!!!!

















My package will be going out tomorrow, priority, I'm so sorry it didn't get out by the first, Robin.



But it will arrive long before Christmas!!


----------



## normajeanbaker

Mine was sent out December 1 in priority mail. My person should have had it December 3rd or 4th and it has delivery confirmation. However, I havent heard if they got it?

~Jen~


----------



## PennyLane

It's here!! It's here!! and....... [SIZE=14pt]*OMGOSH!!!! IT JINGLES<when you shake it**>!!!! *[/SIZE]The inner child in me wants to rip it open to see whats inside, but the adult in my has placed it under the tree......<for now>.

THANK YOU

THANK YOU

THANK YOU JustJinx!! Seeing that on the porch absolutely made my day!

Now lets see who wins out, the adult in me? or will it be the child who can't resist the jingle of bells!!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

Whoooo Hoooo........... How excited was I to hear " Holly your secret santa gift came" !!!! But because we are so far back- 1 mile or so, from the mailbox, I have to go pick it up at the P.O. tomorrow. So I will post as soon as I get home! With pictures of course. I cant wait till Christmas to open it. I will probably open it in the car in the parking lot of the P.O.


----------



## TinyMiteVillage

I received my Secret Santa gifts from Debi O. from Oregon.....

I love them......

Terry Redlin puzzle,

Christmas socks,

Oregon keychain,

Oregon mini calendar.

I love it all Thank you so my Debi O............


----------



## Deb O.

TinyMiteVillage said:


> I received my Secret Santa gifts from Debi O. from Oregon.....I love them......
> 
> Terry Redlin puzzle,
> 
> Christmas socks,
> 
> Oregon keychain,
> 
> Oregon mini calendar.
> 
> I love it all Thank you so my Debi O............


You're Very Welcome. Deb O.


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill

I mailed my SS gift the day after Thanksgiving ( Nov 27th ). I have not seen a post that it has arrived so am worried that something may have happened.



The Post Office said it would get there in a week so that means it should have arrived last Friday or Sat.

Elizabeth


----------



## REO

She did get it Elizabeth.



She told me


----------



## Kilkenny Farms

triplethorsefarm said:


> I received my gifts. Thanks Barbara at Kilkenny Miniature Horse Farm.I can't wait to try the mini blanket on one of my weanlings. What size mini did you use it on?
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone!



All my minis are "A" size minis and I use similiar blankets on my new babies to keep them warm after foaling. Hope it works for you. I hope you have a Merry Christmas.

Barbara


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Starting to worry bout mine too



I sent out two other gifts along with the one from here and both of those have arrived so my SS from here should have received theirs too


----------



## Kilkenny Farms

I got my secret Santa Gift today! There was a box waiting for me on the porch when I got home from school today. It didn't take me two seconds to decide if I was going to open it or wait for Christmas. I opened it and found a beautiful red and white Christmas candle shipped to me from PartyLite.

It is beautiful and smells nice, too. Thanks Lea. I really like it.

Barbara Kilkenny


----------



## osu_barrelracer

Sent mine off last week. Hoping its gotten there!

Still waiting for mine though!


----------



## joyenes

ShaunaL said:


> I picked up mine from the post office today and of course opened it as soon as I got back to work
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Joyenes!! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the gifts. I am having trouble uploading the pic but I will post it soon. I got a beautiful lavender halter that is perfect for my new filly, a cute stable sign, a mare and foal ornament and a tennis ball for my dogs (how did she know they are crazy about tennis balls?)


I so glad you like your gifts! It was fun to shop for you. The tennis ball , well I have a dog that is just crazy about them and they always seem to get lost.LOL Merry Christmas Joyce


----------



## REO

*OSU* You were Santa to MR BWminis (Mike) Mrs BWminis posted on page 9! Mike does not post but he does play Secret Santa!


----------



## joyenes

I receieved my Secret Santa Gift !!

Thank You Karen "kareng"









Karen sent me a large bag of Ghiradelli chocolates, MY FAVORITE!!

A beautiful wicker basket, santa figurine and snowman. Thank You very much, Have a Great CHRISTMAS



Joyce


----------



## BlueStar

I GOT MY GIFT!! Sorry for the delay in posting to my Santa....I actually got it on Monday. It was wonderful...lots of lavandar smelly stuff, a cute little horsie key chain that neighs, just adorable. Was thrilled when I opened it and it smells soooo good. Got a card with it but no forum name so not sure of that but THANK YOU!! I LOVE IT!!


----------



## cretahillsgal

I GOT MINE!!! Thank you, Thank you Russ!!!

I got a DVD called "Driving Your Horse" and a book called "The Care & Repair Of Harness" They are perfect and exactly what I wanted because I have just started driving and LOVE to have books and DVDs!

Thank you again Russ!


----------



## REO

*Bluestar* your santa is *Elizabeth Pannill*



She posted on this thread not long ago!


----------



## kareng

Joyce,

I'm so glad that everything arrived safely and that you liked it. I had so much fun shopping. It was a hard decision to send those chocolates as they are my favorite too



Hope you have a Merry Christmas and Happy New Year. Take care.

Kareng


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

Thank you so much Jessica06!! I love everything! Jessica got me a hanging sign, travel mug, a ornament, and a candle. The candle smells soooo good. Thank you for everything.



">


----------



## Nigel

Glad to hear you got it! And by all means...OPEN IT!! There's something in there you may want to use before Christmas is over







anoki said:


> mine went out yesterday....hopefully it will arrive within the week!
> 
> Ohh, and I got mine in the mail today!!!! Thanks Nigel!! I'm waiting to open it...at least for a few days! LOL
> 
> ~kathryn


----------



## PaintedMeadows

OOohhhhh, I want that travel mug! GORGEOUS!! Love the ornament too. Everyone has been getting some really nice gifts!! Way cool! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

False alarm it wasn't my SS package, it was from Ebay lol!


----------



## yellerroseintx

:BigGrin



OMG!! OMG! Thank you soooooo much MR BW minis I am so thrilled at my wonderful gift..how utterly surprised I was and still am..I cry every time I look at this beautiful , stunning. gorgeous show halter. I feel so Blessed that you shared this gift with me....I am estatic..thrilled ....giddy....and so very humbled..thank you both so much!!!! You have me in tears again ((((hugs)))) I hope you have a wonderful Christmas. My husband has been sick with pneumonia the last 2 weeks and its been a trying time...then..here comes this wonderful present in the mail and my feet have wings


----------



## BWMinis

yellerroseintx

I am glad you like your Christmas gift. Your reaction is why my wife and I do Christmas and we get the most joy out of others that enjoy the gifts. Have a wonderful Christmas, I hope your husband feels better.

May all your Christmas wishes and dreams come true

Michael aka Mr BWMinis


----------



## Jessica_06

You are most welcome Holly!!! I'm so happy you liked everything I had alot of fun shopping for you I was on a mission to find you a nice travel mug and was so happy when I did! I wish you a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!! ~Jessica


----------



## Connie P

Well my Secret Santa is none other than MARY LOU herself!



Wowee! Mary Lou gave me......... a scented hot pad, a very unique horse pen, beautiful horse key chain, some wonderful smelling candles (I LOVE CANDLES) and some really great soap in a pretty package. Also an LB Button! THANK YOU SO MUCH MARY LOU. I LOVE IT ALL!!! What a generous box of gifts that I am going to thoroughly enjoy! Merry Christmas!

















I got so excited I forgot to post the photo!


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis

WOW!!! Everyone is getting some beautiful and great gifts. yellerroseintx that show halter is to die for! Purple is my favorite color. Thats very nice!

Jessica06 I have to tell you that I could literally eat that candle. OMG. It smells so good in my house! lol. And the ornament is already on the tree. The sign is hanging on my door. And the mug, well it is being used right now!!! Thanks again. And thank you very much REO/ Robin. This was so much fun. I am so glad that I got to be apart of it this year. How long till next Christmas? LOL


----------



## gigrc

I got mine!!! Thanks so much Kim LaFleur (Leeside)!! I had so much fun opening my present (and so did my 3 year old).

I was going to wait until Christmas and that lasted a whole 20 minutes (especially with her saying open it mom every 2 minutes)! I am soooo bad at waiting.

So this is what Kim sent me.....

A very cute snowman (which I love and goes with all my other Christmas decor - how did you know?!)

a great candle from yankee candle (my favorite) and a yankee candle car jar!!!

great smelling hand sanatizer (a must!!)

cowboy magic (love it!!), GREAT smeling soap and treats for the horses!!!

Cant get much better than this!!!

I love it all and am very thankful!!!

Merry Christmas!!!! Its the most wonderful time of the year!!


----------



## dreaminmini

I got mine yesterday!!



Thank you very much Keri!!! I couldn't wait to open it, so I did, and actually I am so glad I did look. It was a totally awesome Christmas halter and a Chances' tote bag. We are going in our first parade this Saturday and I have just the little guy to wear it!



I will post a pic from the parade this weekend. Thanks again, Keri.

My Secret Santa gift should be arriving at it's new home shortly I hope. I was a bit late mailing it out. (Less days to be tempted to open it??)


----------



## vickie gee

This is fun. I mailed my package on Dec 3. It should be getting there soon.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

_OH my goodness I just can't get over all the wonderful gifts! Wow - what a fun thread to see all the excitement! I said it before - and will repeat - Lucky folks out there and some really great shoppers! A show halter - whoo hooo what a special SS that was! _

Everything has been so wonderful - SS sure did a great job again this year. I think I"ll have to take a sleeping bag out to my mailbox and camp out waiting ..... LOL It's so exciting ~ And no, I'm not waiting to open it either! LOL

Happy Holidays Everyone - This proves once again that all the folks at LB are very special people!


----------



## srpwildrose

WhiteTailsMinis said:


> _OH my goodness I just can't get over all the wonderful gifts! Wow - what a fun thread to see all the excitement! I said it before - and will repeat - Lucky folks out there and some really great shoppers! A show halter - whoo hooo what a special SS that was! _Everything has been so wonderful - SS sure did a great job again this year. I think I"ll have to take a sleeping bag out to my mailbox and camp out waiting ..... LOL It's so exciting ~ And no, I'm not waiting to open it either! LOL
> 
> Happy Holidays Everyone - This proves once again that all the folks at LB are very special people!


If you can, lets give a "Special" Thanks to Robin. REO! She does a fantastic job every year!! 








Maybe send her a little Thank You present....(sceretly, so dont tell her).


----------



## REO

Aw Susan!





I put a LOT of thought, care and hard work into this because you're all my family and this is my way of giving back! I'm _so_ grateful to be here with all of you. My gift is seeing the joy and fun you all have with this!

Thank you Mary Lou for letting us all do this every year and for letting me do this!

































I know I can be a pest emailing to check up where gifts are, but it's only because I care and want to make sure everyone gets a gift!





I get *so* happy with each name I can cross off the list! We are 1/2 way there now!

Because I LOVE this so much, and I want to eventually be Santa to each of you, I'm Santa to two people each year! HO HO HO!!!!


----------



## Leeana

I got mine - my secret santa was "WantMiniMore" aka Leslie Post !!!!

Leslie went over the top and did such a good job, while going through and opening the things I kept thinking "its almost like she knows me"




.

*A red very comfy fleece throw

*Scarf

*Cowboy Magic Detangler (LOVE this stuff!!!!)

*Jeffers Absorbent towel (which will come in handy next year the shows after bathing the horses)





*Green Lead Rope

*Gloves

*Soft Brush for the horses

*Horse Shaver "win by a nose" - I use these all of the time!!!

*Chocoate

*LOTS of hot cocoa in hazelnut, chocolate, mint, raspberry, french vanilla and caramel flavor!! I love hot chocolate more then anything during the winter!

*Beautiful christmas mug to go with the hot chocolate - love it!

Thank you Leslie!!!! Merry Christmas










PS - Mine went out on Monday to my person.


----------



## bfogg

Bonnie Fogg doing the happy dance!!!!!!! Thanks to Maxine!

I loved everything especially the sea glass jewely.

Thanks again

Bonnie


----------



## wantminimore

Leeana said:


> I got mine - my secret santa was "WantMiniMore" aka Leslie Post !!!!
> Leslie went over the top and did such a good job, while going through and opening the things I kept thinking "its almost like she knows me"
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> *A red very comfy fleece throw
> 
> *Scarf
> 
> *Cowboy Magic Detangler (LOVE this stuff!!!!)
> 
> *Jeffers Absorbent towel (which will come in handy next year the shows after bathing the horses)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Green Lead Rope
> 
> *Gloves
> 
> *Soft Brush for the horses
> 
> *Horse Shaver "win by a nose" - I use these all of the time!!!
> 
> *Chocoate
> 
> *LOTS of hot cocoa in hazelnut, chocolate, mint, raspberry, french vanilla and caramel flavor!! I love hot chocolate more then anything during the winter!
> 
> *Beautiful christmas mug to go with the hot chocolate - love it!
> 
> Thank you Leslie!!!! Merry Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Mine went out on Monday to my person.


Wow, that got there quick!! I'm so glad you like everything, at first I was a little nervous because when Robin sent me your name the only thing you had listed was chocolate, thankfully you gave me more hints here on the forum.

Have a vey Merry Christmas Leeana


----------



## Little Hooves

Leeside said:


> My gift arrived today. Thank you Brenda (Little Hooves) for the goodies! I love the door knocker. My son and I are sitting around the table enjoying some chocolate and learning how to play farkel. What fun!


Glad you like it - I felt a little bashful sending it, realizing it certainly was a "small gift" in comparison to others', but I think they're unique and can be enjoyed daily if you desire!

Brenda


----------



## Keri

Glad you got it Dreaminmini! I was beginning to worry!





I thought those halters were so cute at the Chances miniature sale barn. So I had to get it! And the money went to a good cause too! Can't wait to see parade pics.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

Bonnie I am so glad you like your gifts. It was a lot of fun

shopping for you. You have a blessed holiday.

Happy Holidays all.

Thank you sweet Robin for all you do for us!


----------



## osu_barrelracer

I have my herd of dogs awaiting my gifts arrival. I feel like an impatient little kid


----------



## Jessica_06

My Secret Santa Gift arrived today!!!! My Secret Santa was Leeana!! And she was a great Santa



I absolutely LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!! You know me all to well!! I got 2 Schleich horse figurines I've always loved these, they are very cute. I also got Large feed scoop filled with my favorite Mane 'n Tail products huge variety of 8 bottles of stuff from Shampoo, to wound ointment etc.... this will come very usefull



Then the best of all she had a Customized Mouse pad made for me! It has our farm name Pleasant View Miniature Horses and our quote "Miniatures that Excel in Beauty & Performance" Then it ends with my families names etc... You really spoiled me Leanna Thank you so very much!!!!






I tried to take a pic of the mouse pad, not the best pic hopefully you can see what it says...






Hope you have a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!





~Jessica


----------



## Leeana

Jessica_06 said:


> My Secret Santa Gift arrived today!!!! My Secret Santa was Leeana!! And she was a great Santa
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely LOVE EVERYTHING!!!!! You know me all to well!! I got 2 Schleich horse figurines I've always loved these, they are very cute. I also got Large feed scoop filled with my favorite Mane 'n Tail products huge variety of 8 bottles of stuff from Shampoo, to wound ointment etc.... this will come very usefull
> 
> 
> 
> Then the best of all she had a Customized Mouse pad made for me! It has our farm name Pleasant View Miniature Horses and our quote "Miniatures that Excel in Beauty & Performance" Then it ends with my families names etc... You really spoiled me Leanna Thank you so very much!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried to take a pic of the mouse pad, not the best pic hopefully you can see what it says...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a very Merry Christmas and Happy New Year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Jessica


So glad you liked it Jessica, Merry Christmas


----------



## jacks'thunder

Thanks Anita Gerald( I have no idea the forum name! ) for the fleece tie blanket and mini 2 year planner!

Have a great Christmas!!!!

Leya


----------



## justjinx

I want to thank my very special secret santa, Robin (REO)! I got home tuesday right before the blizzard hit to find the package waiting! She sent a BEAUTIFUL gold designed OKLAHOMA mug with some delicious coffee type mix as well as a sketch pad and charcoal drawing pencils! a box of "turtles" tickled my chocolate fancy!

thank you thank you thank you, robin!

Merry Christmas and many special blessings to everyone! jennifer


----------



## PondlakeMinis

I want to thank my secret santa, Susan Peterson (srpwildrose). my package was waiting thursday night when I got home from work. what a treat as I had such a bad day. I received:

a purple halter and lead which will be great for my growing babies

a mug with sunflowers (I wish I could see sunflowers out my window and not all the snow)

western boot /bird house ornament

a leather wall light cover (love it--I can't wait to put it up)

reeses peanut butter cups (my favorite)

a candle

a wonderful plaque that says "Candy Cane Lane" to put on the wall for xmas.

thank you so much Susan. Having that package waiting for me last night was a godsend and made me realize to put all the little mishaps in life behind me and be thank ful for everything I have.

cyndia harris


----------



## shelly

:HappyBounce I GOT MY SECRET SANTA GIFT TODAY!!!!!! *THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU - MONA* *of Last Chance Miniatures* for all the wonderful gifts!!! *I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!*



:yeah

Mona got me a really cute *Boston Terrier magnet* which will go on my fridge ASAP!!!! Also she got me a* beautiful horsey key chain with* *5* *lockets* on it!!! My keys are being changed over as we speak!!!!! And last but certainly not least--*A GORGEOUS BREYER STUFFED FILLY!!!!!! * AS SOON AS I OPENED THE PACKAGE MY DOGS WERE ALL OVER ME!!!!! They think it is another toy for them!!!



* NO WAY!!!* I put it on top of my TV in the bedroom so they couldn't reach it!! LOL



*THANK YOU AGAIN MONA and MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!*


----------



## backwoodsnanny

Dear Leya

That's my husband's fault he took the blanket to mail and a Christmas card explaining who I was and where we are from the blanket and planner made it into the box the card did not. I am backwoodsnanny and live in cold central Maine. I hope you liked it you didnt say sorry about your card. I couldnt post to explain that without giving away the surprise. I am glad that it made it there Ok and Merry Christmas to you too. I hope it will keep you warm on cold winter nights.

Nita


----------



## srpwildrose

PondlakeMinis said:


> I want to thank my secret santa, Susan Peterson (srpwildrose). my package was waiting thursday night when I got home from work. what a treat as I had such a bad day. I received:a purple halter and lead which will be great for my growing babies
> 
> a mug with sunflowers (I wish I could see sunflowers out my window and not all the snow)
> 
> western boot /bird house ornament
> 
> a leather wall light cover (love it--I can't wait to put it up)
> 
> reeses peanut butter cups (my favorite)
> 
> a candle
> 
> a wonderful plaque that says "Candy Cane Lane" to put on the wall for xmas.
> 
> thank you so much Susan. Having that package waiting for me last night was a godsend and made me realize to put all the little mishaps in life behind me and be thank ful for everything I have.
> 
> cyndia harris


Dearest Cyndia,

Glad I was able to make your day



.





Wouldnt it be nice to get a special gift every day from a perfect stranger.....

"*Pay it forward*" Is one of the best mottos this time of year. And it doesnt always have to be a gift, just something to make you smile and feel good!





Glad you liked everything. I had fun picking out just the right gifts for you.

God Bless.

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## Mona

You're soooo very welcome Shelly! I am glad it arrived safely and that you like it.

[SIZE=18pt]*MERRY CHRISTMAS *[/SIZE]
and a

HAPPY NEW YEAR!


----------



## Kitty

First I want to apologize for my computer. It has had 3 viruses this last month that killed my computer 3 times and let me do limited things even when I could get into a website and no email. Then my puppy Daisy ate not one computer cord but 2, along with my electric blanket cord and my bag I take everywhere with me, BAD BAD puppy. So I was without computer for that also. Very frustrating!!!!

Thank you Heather (Horseman)





I received a box of peppermint tea bags.

A mug with what you shouldn't say to horse person

And a cute wall hanging with a horse that says No nagging allowed.

Very thoughtful gifts





And I know I am not supposed to say anything but because of all my problems with the computer I could not send or receive email and lost all my emails. So my Secret Santa may not get their present in time and I really feel awful but hope you will love it when you do. I tried to get things from the heart for you





Merry Christmas Everyone. Again I have really enjoyed doing this and I hope it will be a go next year


----------



## Marsha Cassada

MINE ARRIVED!!! My secret santa is Bonnie Fogg. I had my husband open the box, in case it wasn't wrapped. He said it was, so I took everything out to enjoy a few days of anticipation. Besides a very useful organizer, which was unwrapped, there is a wonderful assortment of colorful packages! I can feel two books, I think. (I love books!). There is a gift certificate for an animal reading!

I was thinking about opening one, but I do enjoy looking at the packages in happy anticipation. I'll probably only last a couple of days, though.



I will post again when they are opened.

Thank you, Bonnie!!


----------



## Riverdance

I mailed my secret Santa gift out on December 3rd to Canada. Have not heard that they have received it and it will be 10 days on Sunday.

Sure hope they got it.


----------



## Connie P

I wanted to take a moment and thank REO (Robin) for all the work she puts into this every year. Bless your heart girlfriend. It is so nice to see what everyone is receiving and also to hear about all the smiles as people receive their wonderful gifts. Merry Christmas to all and THANK YOU ROBIN.


----------



## HorseMom

Kitty said:


> First I want to apologize for my computer. It has had 3 viruses this last month that killed my computer 3 times and let me do limited things even when I could get into a website and no email. Then my puppy Daisy ate not one computer cord but 2, along with my electric blanket cord and my bag I take everywhere with me, BAD BAD puppy. So I was without computer for that also. Very frustrating!!!!
> Thank you Heather (Horseman)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I received a box of peppermint tea bags.
> 
> A mug with what you shouldn't say to horse person
> 
> And a cute wall hanging with a horse that says No nagging allowed.
> 
> Very thoughtful gifts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I know I am not supposed to say anything but because of all my problems with the computer I could not send or receive email and lost all my emails. So my Secret Santa may not get their present in time and I really feel awful but hope you will love it when you do. I tried to get things from the heart for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas Everyone. Again I have really enjoyed doing this and I hope it will be a go next year


I'm glad that you liked everything. I hope you and your family have a truly awesome Christmas.


----------



## appymini

albahurst said:


> I got mine today from Liz Visser in Ontario, Canada! I will open it later and get some photos
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! I can't wait to open it!!!!!Peggy Porter
> 
> I couldn't wait! I just had to open it! Thank you so much, Liz, for all the wonderful goodies: chocolate, lead rope, puppy collar and leash, puppy toys and treats, video on how to train a house dog, decorative candles, a manicure set, a bandana, dog sitter note pad, and a horse statue! Love 'em! Thanks again!
> 
> Peggy


 Glad you liked the gifts. I hope you enjoy your new puppy.Still excitly waiting here for a gift from my SS


----------



## chandab

appymini said:


> Still excitly waiting here for a gift from my SS


Me, too! Still waiting. Perhaps, Tuesday, my next mail day.


----------



## MooseLMJAsh

i got my box! thanks so muh stef. i will add a picture this week!!!


----------



## bfogg

Marsha Cassada said:


> MINE ARRIVED!!! My secret santa is Bonnie Fogg. I had my husband open the box, in case it wasn't wrapped. He said it was, so I took everything out to enjoy a few days of anticipation. Besides a very useful organizer, which was unwrapped, there is a wonderful assortment of colorful packages! I can feel two books, I think. (I love books!). There is a gift certificate for an animal reading!
> I was thinking about opening one, but I do enjoy looking at the packages in happy anticipation. I'll probably only last a couple of days, though.
> 
> 
> 
> I will post again when they are opened.
> 
> Thank you, Bonnie!!


Hi Marsha,





I am glad it arrived okay! I hope you enjoy everything. It was so much fun to do!

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## justjinx

Pennylane--you are sooooooo GOOD! i would never be able to wait to open a gift! I never even considered NOT opening my gift from REO, robin! i hope you enjoy it! i put the bell in to make everyone a little crazy! i am soooo bad! jennifer


----------



## SWA

My Secret Santa gift went on a "wild ride" for several days...um...with my Nephew, LOL! Hubby picked it up from our Post Office, and left it in his work van...where my Nephew drove it home every night for the next several days after. He lives two counties over from us...so wasn't able to just "drop it off" till time from work permitted the ability to make it back over this-a-way, LOL. I finally got it back Saturday night, LOL! Was gonna wait till Christmas to open it...but then all the anticipation got the best of me, so I opened it last night, LOL. Then was gonna take a photo to post here on the LB...but my camera battery died....so then I took a photo with my phone...where I then had to email it to myself so I could download it onto my computer where I could then upload it into PhotoBucket where I could then post it "here".






Only, it took FOREVER to make it from my phone to my email...anyhooo....

FINALLY...I now have a photo to share, LOL!








I LOVE MY GIFTS....THANK YOU SO MUCH to my Secret Santa, Dana (Ruffian)! They are PERFECT... {{{MAJORHAPPYSIGHS}}}





An adorably cute little carved wood keychain... LOVE IT!



A pretty little tin box with the HORSES version of the card game UNO...LOVE IT!



Some yummy horse cookie treats...YAYYY...my horses LOVE 'EM!



And MOST PRECIOUS of all...a wood wall hanging that reads -



"GRANDMA's PLACE, Kids Spoiled Here While You're Out!"... LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!!!



Thank you so much Dana! MERRY CHRISTMAS!










Thank you too Robin, for helping everyone enjoy so much fun every year!



MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## ruffian

SWA said:


> My Secret Santa gift went on a "wild ride" for several days...um...with my Nephew, LOL! Hubby picked it up from our Post Office, and left it in his work van...where my Nephew drove it home every night for the next several days after. He lives two counties over from us...so wasn't able to just "drop it off" till time from work permitted the ability to make it back over this-a-way, LOL. I finally got it back Saturday night, LOL! Was gonna wait till Christmas to open it...but then all the anticipation got the best of me, so I opened it last night, LOL. Then was gonna take a photo to post here on the LB...but my camera battery died....so then I took a photo with my phone...where I then had to email it to myself so I could download it onto my computer where I could then upload it into PhotoBucket where I could then post it "here".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only, it took FOREVER to make it from my phone to my email...anyhooo....
> FINALLY...I now have a photo to share, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE MY GIFTS....THANK YOU SO MUCH to my Secret Santa, Dana (Ruffian)! They are PERFECT... {{{MAJORHAPPYSIGHS}}}
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An adorably cute little carved wood keychain... LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> A pretty little tin box with the HORSES version of the card game UNO...LOVE IT!
> 
> 
> 
> Some yummy horse cookie treats...YAYYY...my horses LOVE 'EM!
> 
> 
> 
> And MOST PRECIOUS of all...a wood wall hanging that reads -
> 
> 
> 
> "GRANDMA's PLACE, Kids Spoiled Here While You're Out!"... LOVE, LOVE, LOVE IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Dana! MERRY CHRISTMAS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you too Robin, for helping everyone enjoy so much fun every year!
> 
> 
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS!


You are very welcome Tanya! I had lots of fun shopping! Being a new grandma too, I know that they are the BEST gift!


----------



## shadowpaints

i THINK i got mine today!! i still dont know who its from!! but i will be FOR SURE puttin pics up later when the cameras batteries are charged!! all i know is this awesome box came from Washington Terrace Utah!! i love everything!!

lol i gues that is wrong i got a package today and i have no idea who its from!! LOL reallyyyyyy odd!!! haha! i guess i havent gotten mine yet then lol!


----------



## twister

I got mine today, and I love all my gifts



There were 3 brushes, a scraper and a mane and tail comb, all in pretty pink with a light grey trim. I am going to keep them for my pretty little 2 year old filly Carrie aka Foxgold Carry the Flame, she can have her own set and doesn't have to share with the boys



I will post a picture when I get one. A big Thank you to my secret santa Susan from Riverdance Miniatures, I love everything you sent. Thanks also to Reo for organizing this once again. I am already looking forward to next year



I posted mine late but the lady at the post office said it would be there by next Thursday at the latest.

Merry Christmas everybody





Yvonne


----------



## Riverdance

twister said:


> I got mine today, and I love all my gifts
> 
> 
> 
> There were 3 brushes, a scraper and a mane and tail comb, all in pretty pink with a light grey trim. I am going to keep them for my pretty little 2 year old filly Carrie aka Foxgold Carry the Flame, she can have her own set and doesn't have to share with the boys
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a picture when I get one. A big Thank you to my secret santa Susan from Riverdance Miniatures, I love everything you sent. Thanks also to Reo for organizing this once again. I am already looking forward to next year
> 
> 
> 
> I posted mine late but the lady at the post office said it would be there by next Thursday at the latest.
> Merry Christmas everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne



I am glad you got them, I was getting worried as I mailed them 11 days ago.

I bought myself a full set of them too. They are Oster brushes, some of the best out there. I would have preferred a different color, but I could only find a full set in pink. (mine are pink too). Hope you and yours have a very Merry Christmas


----------



## twister

Riverdance said:


> twister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got mine today, and I love all my gifts
> 
> 
> 
> There were 3 brushes, a scraper and a mane and tail comb, all in pretty pink with a light grey trim. I am going to keep them for my pretty little 2 year old filly Carrie aka Foxgold Carry the Flame, she can have her own set and doesn't have to share with the boys
> 
> 
> 
> I will post a picture when I get one. A big Thank you to my secret santa Susan from Riverdance Miniatures, I love everything you sent. Thanks also to Reo for organizing this once again. I am already looking forward to next year
> 
> 
> 
> I posted mine late but the lady at the post office said it would be there by next Thursday at the latest.
> Merry Christmas everybody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yvonne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad you got them, I was getting worried as I mailed them 11 days ago.
> 
> I bought myself a full set of them too. They are Oster brushes, some of the best out there. I would have preferred a different color, but I could only find a full set in pink. (mine are pink too). Hope you and yours have a very Merry Christmas
Click to expand...

I love them in pink



Carrie is so little, 30" and so petite that pink suits her. I hope you and your family have a very Merry Christmas and a Happy & Prosperous New Year.

Thanks again, Yvonne


----------



## Riverdance

My gifts came today.

















One of my favorit parts of Christmas when I was a litle girl, was my stocking. It was always stuffed with wonderful things.

Well................I got my stocking again.








I recieved a box full of goodies tonight and I just had to open it.

I got three candles, Truffle candy (yum, yum), a purse dayplanner, a magnetic note pad for my fridge (now perhaps I can write down what I am running out of so I remember for shopping). Two beautiful picture frames,a horse magnet for the fridge, a bottle of apple horse treats, two pairs of gloves, two fancy blends of coffee and Vanilla body lotion (my favorite smell).






Yup.....I got my Christmas Stocking!!!!!!

Thank you so much gigi (gigrc)


----------



## Basketmiss

Oh MY Gosh, I got mine today!! Kira98 had my name and she went above and beyond!! Thank you so much Erika!

I got a heavy plaque that has a horse on it and says Merry Christmas-love it! I got some candles that smell yummy! I got a horse cookie cutter, gotta make some cookies now! I got I love my pony ornament, a metal horse ornament with 3 horses, a horse crazy ornament, a different I love my pony ornament with a horse on it, another ornament that looks burned in or etched, very cool! A Horse lovers are Stable people sign...

Thank you from the bottom of my heart! I love it all. I have to go put everything up!!

Missy


----------



## Mona

WOOHOO!!! Hubby picked up the mail today and brought mine home, AND....I am one of the 2 lucky recipients of "Santa Robin"!! (REO) Robin, I am going to TRY to wait to open all those pretty little gifts...at least for a few days!



I'll post back once I open them, but wanted to let you know I received it, and am anxious to get into it!! THANK YOU!


----------



## REO

I'm glad it got there Mona!





I'm jealous of one thing in there LOL


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses

I just wanted to say THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU SO MUCH to NormaJeanBaker (Jen). For my super cool gifts. I loved them. Sorry it took me so long to post that I got it. I was gone for awhile and just made it back in town the other day.



She got me the super cool feed scoop gift pack with all the mane and tail goodies in it, a really nice puzzle and bag of treats. My little one and I were sooo tickled to open the gifts.... Thank you so much!!! Thanks so much Robin for putting this on once again.


----------



## mcclaudsstables

My SS arrived today, ny Santa was Kitty from Zephyrwoods, I love all the things she bought me.

I got a pair of socks, with horses on them, can use them, we have really frost here, so the socks can keep my feet warm.

There was also a keychain, horse calender, Christmas tree ornaments, 2 from horsehair, and one from glass, Love them.

She gave me a set with brushes, a memories angel, so beautiful.

Also a game tic tac too.

She spoiled me.

Thank you Kitty and also Reo to make this happen.

I don't know how to add a picture...


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

All the gifts are so wonderful!

My mailman is not getting any special treats this Christmas because he still hasn't delivered my SS gift! LOL He almost runs over me camped out at my box - sleeping bag and all - LOL - so no presents for him this year because he's slacking on his job! LOL

Happy Holidays everyone ~


----------



## wantminimore

I got my SS gift today






the waiting was so hard. I opened it up as soon as I got home with it. My santa was Megan "MiniAddict21" she got me 2 handmade tail wraps and 2 handmade blankets for my horses, I can't wait to put them on the horses!!! I love all of it, thank you so much Megan, have a Merry Christmas!!

P.S. Who made the blankets, is it the same person that made the tail wraps? Oh and, the colors a just fine don't worry about it


----------



## Matt73

Thank You, Yvonne (Twister)




What nice gifts!

She got me a beautiful horse sign/plate that says, "Fluent Neigh Spoken Here"





Some very nice "paw" soaps made by Foxgold Farm and Kennel

a d-ring bit key chain

horsey napkins

horsey oven "mitt"

peanut butter dog treats

peppermint flavoured horsey treats

A horsey pen

and...a Chocolate Orange

Thank you so much for spoiling Kev, myself, and the fur-kids! Merry Christmas!


----------



## MiniAddict21

wantminimore said:


> I got my SS gift today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the waiting was so hard. I opened it up as soon as I got home with it. My santa was Megan "MiniAddict21" she got me 2 handmade tail wraps and 2 handmade blankets for my horses, I can't wait to put them on the horses!!! I love all of it, thank you so much Megan, have a Merry Christmas!!
> P.S. Who made the blankets, is it the same person that made the tail wraps? Oh and, the colors a just fine don't worry about it


Hmm.. I will have to look the name back up andc get back to you. Sorry I didn't wrap it, I was late getting it sent out and was in a hurry so it would reach you in time



hehe So glad you like them. Merry Christmas!


----------



## REO

*Yellerroseintx*, Erika got it! She's on the road so hasn't gotten to post yet!

*WhiteTail minis*, your Santa shipped yours out today! It's awesome and you're going to LOVE it!

*KarenG* Your Santa says it's on the way and should reach you before Christmas!

*Only 34 more to go and then I'll be Soooooo HAPPY!*

I know there are many Santas out there waiting to hear. I'm going to start checking with everyone that is left.

If any bad Santas end up crapping out, we have great Elves ready to step in and everyone will get a gift!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

REO said:


> *Yellerroseintx*, Erika got it! She's on the road so hasn't gotten to post yet!
> *WhiteTail minis*, your Santa shipped yours out today! It's awesome and you're going to LOVE it!
> 
> *KarenG* Your Santa says it's on the way and should reach you before Christmas!
> 
> *Only 34 more to go and then I'll be Soooooo HAPPY!*
> 
> I know there are many Santas out there waiting to hear. I'm going to start checking with everyone that is left.
> 
> If any bad Santas end up crapping out, we have great Elves ready to step in and everyone will get a gift!


Oh thanks Robin - I can go inside and warm up for a few days then LOL I better put my mailman back on the nice list afterall. LOL Appreciate the heads up - wow, now I'm even more excited!


----------



## REO

I've been working on this all day so far, and will keep at it. I'm checking with everyone!

*Marsha Cassada*, She DID get it! But she's in the hospital right now and hasn't been able to post yet.

I hope everyone answers my email. I'll keep posting here as I find stuff out.





*33 more to go!*


----------



## chandab

My secret Santa gift arrived in today's mail. I opened the box, but not all inside. My secret santa was Susan and family of TinyMiteVillage. Thank you so much. A couple goodies weren't wrapped, so I can share those; I got a cute coffee mug that says barn bum (and something on the other side) and a cute ceramic horse luminary (sp?); oops almost forgot, there is also a certificate for a discount on a Toy Aussie puppy



(now to figure out how to get one from GA to MT and not break the bank, oh and sneak it past hubby



). There are a couple more things to open, but I"m going to try to wait.





Thank you.


----------



## End Level Farms

My SS Gift arrived yesterday. I let Robin know.

Here Are the pictures.

A nice horsey ornament that says Happy Tails on it. A Snoflake Bell. And Reindeer POO (Wonderful Chocolate with almonds in it)

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh12/me...nt=IMG_5816.jpg

Dasha on the nice and warm Christmassy fleece blanket. (Dasha is preggo and thinks anything warm and fleecy is hers)

http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh12/me...nt=IMG_5815.jpg

A big thank you from Pondlake Stables Miniature Horses and Cyndia Harris.


----------



## Kira98

Basketmiss - Im glad that all got there safe and sound ! Gotta thank my hubby for taking that to the post office in time!

Im glad that you liked what I got for ya sure have fun shopping for my ss person each year.

I usually start shopping for the next year right after Christmas cause I just LOVE IT !!!!!!!!! its usually the best gift I get each year LOL

YellowRoseinTX - I got my package ! Thanks sooooo much ! I just love the Peace wooden Christmas decoration ! Its in the kitchen on the bar looks fabulous!!! there was some home made cookies - yum ! and some chocolates and some horsey treats and I got two things that were in a box and a bag that Im not opening til christmas ! I cant wait to see whats hidding in them ! Thanks again for everything

Oh and my just for fun gift they are goin in my truck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got some tissue thats in the coolest boxes one has horses on it !

REO - Thanks for posting earlier that I got my stuff ! I finally got to get to the computer ! and thanks for doing this everyyear you ROCK !


----------



## Royal Crescent

I got mine today from Tina Mitchell in Nevada. It was a cut little special teddy bear that posable, a beautiful snowman ornament and a fun calender. I will try to post a picture later, but in the meantime Thank-you so much Tina!





On the other side, mine did not go out on time as I was in the hospital when I intended to get it mailed, but Santa should be making a visit to Texas soon!

Barb


----------



## gigrc

Riverdance said:


> My gifts came today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorit parts of Christmas when I was a litle girl, was my stocking. It was always stuffed with wonderful things.
> 
> Well................I got my stocking again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recieved a box full of goodies tonight and I just had to open it.
> 
> I got three candles, Truffle candy (yum, yum), a purse dayplanner, a magnetic note pad for my fridge (now perhaps I can write down what I am running out of so I remember for shopping). Two beautiful picture frames,a horse magnet for the fridge, a bottle of apple horse treats, two pairs of gloves, two fancy blends of coffee and Vanilla body lotion (my favorite smell).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup.....I got my Christmas Stocking!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you so much gigi (gigrc)




You are very welcome! I am so glad you liked it all!!! I had so much fun shopping and picking out gifts. I just love Christmas and I love giving lots of gifts .... I just think its so much fun to open a bunch of gifts!! So I'm glad you enjoyed all of them.

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas!!!

gigi


----------



## CritrSitr

I got mine...but I'm waiting for Christmas to open!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada

Thanks for letting me know my person got her gift. So sorry to hear she is in the hospital. Hope it is nothing serious.

Marsha


----------



## yellerroseintx

Kira98 said:


> Basketmiss - Im glad that all got there safe and sound ! Gotta thank my hubby for taking that to the post office in time!Im glad that you liked what I got for ya sure have fun shopping for my ss person each year.
> 
> I usually start shopping for the next year right after Christmas cause I just LOVE IT !!!!!!!!! its usually the best gift I get each year LOL
> 
> YellowRoseinTX - I got my package ! Thanks sooooo much ! I just love the Peace wooden Christmas decoration ! Its in the kitchen on the bar looks fabulous!!! there was some home made cookies - yum ! and some chocolates and some horsey treats and I got two things that were in a box and a bag that Im not opening til christmas ! I cant wait to see whats hidding in them ! Thanks again for everything
> 
> Oh and my just for fun gift they are goin in my truck !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i got some tissue thats in the coolest boxes one has horses on it !
> 
> REO - Thanks for posting earlier that I got my stuff ! I finally got to get to the computer ! and thanks for doing this everyyear you ROCK !






Glad you liked everything so far....Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## Nigel

Received mine on Monday





My Secret Santa was Matt73

Thanks Matt for the awesome stuff, LOVE the halter, navy is my absolute favourite



. (And stud muffin's are Charlie's



) I can't wait to fill up that cute little scrapbook with Christmas memories





THANK YOU!!

~Nigel


----------



## twister

Matt73 said:


> Thank You, Yvonne (Twister)
> 
> 
> 
> What nice gifts!
> She got me a beautiful horse sign/plate that says, "Fluent Neigh Spoken Here"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some very nice "paw" soaps made by Foxgold Farm and Kennel
> 
> a d-ring bit key chain
> 
> horsey napkins
> 
> horsey oven "mitt"
> 
> peanut butter dog treats
> 
> peppermint flavoured horsey treats
> 
> A horsey pen
> 
> and...a Chocolate Orange
> 
> Thank you so much for spoiling Kev, myself, and the fur-kids! Merry Christmas!


you are so welcome Matt, I hope you got as much fun out of them as I did shopping for you



I just love this time of year.

Yvonne


----------



## Matt73

You're welcome Nigel. I'm so glad it got there so fast





Merry Christmas







Nigel said:


> Received mine on Monday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Secret Santa was Matt73
> 
> Thanks Matt for the awesome stuff, LOVE the halter, navy is my absolute favourite
> 
> 
> 
> . (And stud muffin's are Charlie's
> 
> 
> 
> ) I can't wait to fill up that cute little scrapbook with Christmas memories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!!
> 
> ~Nigel


----------



## Maxi'sMinis

I got mine! I got mine! Thank you Davie (Arabesque Acres) home of my babys Daddy National Reserve Champion TMM Destinys Daily Double. My SS Davie got me an awesome Christmas 2009 frosted monogramed framed mirror with a driving mini that Looks like Champion Double and signed from Davie. It is so cool, I love it and it has extra meaning, since I have a colt bred by Davie!

Thank you so much Secret Santa!

Mary


----------



## Feather1414

Still nothing for me yet





And to my santa, your gift went out yesterday because I was super busy with finals for school and starting my new ob that I had no time to go shopping. I was told it would get there quickly though and I certainly hope you enjoy it!

-Jamie


----------



## picasso

Mine was here when I got in from work last night!!!! Thank you Louise from Montana. Not sure what her Forum name is. I got a scent warmer and extra scented wax. I absolutely love it. We love candles around here, but they really scare me with the flames and all the animals. Always afraid they will get knocked over. All of the flavors that you sent are wonderful. Have the house smelling good now. Thank you again.

Thanks

Donna (picasso)


----------



## PondlakeMinis

End Level Farms said:


> My SS Gift arrived yesterday. I let Robin know.
> Here Are the pictures.
> 
> A nice horsey ornament that says Happy Tails on it. A Snoflake Bell. And Reindeer POO (Wonderful Chocolate with almonds in it)
> 
> http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh12/me...nt=IMG_5816.jpg
> 
> Dasha on the nice and warm Christmassy fleece blanket. (Dasha is preggo and thinks anything warm and fleecy is hers)
> 
> http://s252.photobucket.com/albums/hh12/me...nt=IMG_5815.jpg
> 
> A big thank you from Pondlake Stables Miniature Horses and Cyndia Harris.


Well, Dasha looks quite cute on the fleece blanket. It should keep her and her babies quite warm. I was getting nervous that the gift wasnt coming as I mailed it almost 2 weeks ago. Enjoy the pooooooooooooo Diamond. Looks nice and chewy. cyndia


----------



## Davie

You are so welcome Mary. When I saw that you were my SS I wanted to get something special so it took me a little while to figure out what I wanted. Sorry it was a little late getting there but knew you would like it. Tell Eagle his dad, Mr Double say's Hi and hope he is growing up to be a nice handsome boy.


----------



## iloveappys

Three black labs also received her gift. As soon as she gets a chance she'll post w/pics

P.S. She LOVED EVERYTHING !!! The stained glass was AWESOME !!!!!


----------



## REO

Only [SIZE=14pt]*21*[/SIZE] more!









*Critrsitr*, Lea DID get your gift! She hasn't been able to post to let you know.

Thanks for posting for your sister *iloveappys*.





Your Santa is wondering where your gift is because she mailed it to you long ago. My fingers are crossed!


----------



## osu_barrelracer

I finally got mine!

I apologize for any worrying, our mail lady is an idiot. We have gated facilities, and our mail lady was too lazy to look and see if the gate was open or not (which it was) and drive down to the house. Then it took me a few days before I could get over into the next town where the post office is.

Thank you SOOO much Sherri! My secret santa was Sherri Conley (AKA Candycar). She outdid herself.

We got some homemade horse treats and dog treats, as well as some amazing chocolate. She also had a T-shirt and a hoodie made with Our farm name on it, which was super cool. There were a few other little things, a super nice letter and card, but probably the coolest was a pair of earrings hand braided out of her horses hair.

It was such a neat and thoughtful gift, THANK YOU SO MUCH SHERRI!


----------



## tinacvt

I got my gifts yesterday from Anoki-a beautiful leather pillow with a horse on it and a corgi keychain and decal and of course chocolate! Thank you I love it all!


----------



## anoki

tinacvt said:


> I got my gifts yesterday from Anoki-a beautiful leather pillow with a horse on it and a corgi keychain and decal and of course chocolate! Thank you I love it all!


I'm sooooo glad they finally made it there!!!



Enjoy the pillow it's one-of-a-kind!





~kathryn


----------



## Gini

*I received mine today. The mail lady even drove it up to the door. *

Thank you Tanya aka SWA!!!!

[SIZE=14pt]*I got a wonderful wreath hanger that has a painted barn on it. I will be hanging it tonight... A fantastic metal hat to hang with boot, horse, and star hanging from it... It's on the wall now. A voltive lamp that you can see the light thru the shade it is sitting on a saddle base, and a pillow with horses running across the bottom.*[/SIZE]

Having trouble with my computer recognizing my sd card. I will get pictures up asap....

*[SIZE=12pt]Tanya, thank you!!! I love everything!!![/SIZE]*


----------



## candycar

Kimberly/osu barrelracer,

I'm so glad you got your gifts and like them. I love Secret Santa and had fun making stuff for you. I hope the shirts fit, It's hard to judge sizes from a photo....Happy Christmas! Sherri

Thanks Robin


----------



## SWA

Gini said:


> *I received mine today. The mail lady even drove it up to the door. *Thank you Tanya aka SWA!!!!
> 
> [SIZE=14pt]*I got a wonderful wreath hanger that has a painted barn on it. I will be hanging it tonight... A fantastic metal hat to hang with boot, horse, and star hanging from it... It's on the wall now. A voltive lamp that you can see the light thru the shade it is sitting on a saddle base, and a pillow with horses running across the bottom.*[/SIZE]
> 
> Having trouble with my computer recognizing my sd card. I will get pictures up asap....
> 
> *[SIZE=12pt]Tanya, thank you!!! I love everything!!![/SIZE]*



Hi Gini,





I'm so happy you liked them. It was so fun shopping for you.



Even more fun was the wrapping, LOL. Funny story...while I was wrapping them all, I actually had a little scented Tea Candle that I found for the lamp, it was "Gingerbread Spice" scented. My dogs were on the floor with me while I was wrappiing your gifts, and before I realized what she was doing, one of my dogs ATE it.



Gobbled it right up before I could snatch it from her, LOL. I guess she must have thought it was a doggie cookie, LOL. I was so fearful the wax would surely plug her up, but she seems fine, goes potty & poopie with no complications and it never affected her appetite, she eats very well. Amazing! The little begger, LOL! But...if not for her, there "would" have been a yummy lil christmas "cookie" candle to go with your lamp too.



I should have known better though.



I have SIX dogs...that candle didn't stand a chance, LOL!.











{{{HUGS}}}



HOPE YOU HAVE A VERY MERRY CHRISTMAS!


----------



## Zipper

I received my gift. Sorry no name with it. Thanks so much.

It is a beautiful show halter. My first show halter. I just love it and I ran down to the barn and put it on(it is -28c here) my family thinks Im crazy. Where do I order a lead for it to match? I cant wait.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

Zipper said:


> I received my gift. Sorry no name with it. Thanks so much.
> It is a beautiful show halter. My first show halter. I just love it and I ran down to the barn and put it on(it is -28c here) my family thinks Im crazy. Where do I order a lead for it to match? I cant wait.


Oh my gosh - another show halter? woweee! I can't believe there's no name to such a generous gift - hopefully your SS will come forward after seeing your post! LOL *All the gifts *have been just awesome - way to go to all the 2009 Secret Santas out there! I think all the Santas have outdone themselves this year - this has been so fun!


----------



## REO

*Zipper*, your Santa is End Level Farms





Holy cow, what great Santas we have this year!





Not just show halters, but everything is nice this year!

Oh Tanya, that was so funny!





Only [SIZE=14pt]*20*[/SIZE] left and then I'll be SO HAPPY!


----------



## BlueStar

My person should get their surprise any day!! I am so anxious to see if she likes it.





REO~Thanks once again for doing such a GREAT job hosting this annual event!


----------



## K Sera

I got mine today! I have been so busy that I actually forgot all about my Secret Santa gift I was still waiting on.





Thank you so much Jamie (Feather 1414) for the chocolate truffles



, the cute ornament and the photo albums that I will certainly try to fill with cute pictures, horsey and non-horsey! They will be put to good use for some great holiday pics!

MERRY CHRISTMAS


----------



## End Level Farms

Zipper said:


> I received my gift. Sorry no name with it. Thanks so much.
> It is a beautiful show halter. My first show halter. I just love it and I ran down to the barn and put it on(it is -28c here) my family thinks Im crazy. Where do I order a lead for it to match? I cant wait.



I was hoping it would fit your little man. (They messed up the color of the stone) And so I had to send it back and get the clear stone.)

I was very happy to find out that you didnt have a show halter in one of your other posts. (I found that out after I sent it)

Beautiful and looks great on your little one.


----------



## Kitty

mcclaudsstables said:


> My SS arrived today, ny Santa was Kitty from Zephyrwoods, I love all the things she bought me.I got a pair of socks, with horses on them, can use them, we have really frost here, so the socks can keep my feet warm.
> 
> There was also a keychain, horse calender, Christmas tree ornaments, 2 from horsehair, and one from glass, Love them.
> 
> She gave me a set with brushes, a memories angel, so beautiful.
> 
> Also a game tic tac too.
> 
> She spoiled me.
> 
> Thank you Kitty and also Reo to make this happen.
> 
> I don't know how to add a picture...




So glad you liked it all. It is fun looking for unusual and interesting items. Since Wisconsin is home to Green Bay Packers it wouldn't be right to not mail something of theirs



I loved the horsehair ornaments



and bought a couple of those for myself also





I was really worried you wouldn't get it in time. The post office said 7-10 business days just to get to the border and then ? when would arrive. SO YAHOO it took less then a week.

Merry Christmas and God Bless!!


----------



## MiniAddict21

*[SIZE=14pt]I got my things on Thursday. Sorry I hadn't posted yet. I was going to include pictures but I broke my camera and am now waiting on my new one to come in the mail



lol.. My secret santa was Bev from Texas (what the card says), Painted Perfection Miniatures



I want to thank-you for such wonderful gifts. I was bad and opened them right away hehe.. I got a horse that says "horse friends welcome" and another wall hanging horse and one more that says "Horses are like potato chips, you can't have just one".. They are very cute. Also recieved a christmas lotion and chap stick. [/SIZE]*

Thanks so much again and Merry Christmas


----------



## shadowpaints

i got mine yesterday!!! i would take a pic but my camera has walked off!! OMG its wonderful i got Divigo Stables from the NETHERLANDS!! omg the treats inside were wonderful!! i may have to see if you can send more if i pay shipping!! there are several ornaments from the netherlands that are just beautiful!! i love em! oh and a cute little pony to join my shelf of horses!! thank you soooooooo much ! I love them!

my hubbys check was a bit short, i will be sending mine on monday! i hope it makes it in time!!


----------



## divigo

shadowpaints said:


> i got mine yesterday!!! i would take a pic but my camera has walked off!! OMG its wonderful i got Divigo Stables from the NETHERLANDS!! omg the treats inside were wonderful!! i may have to see if you can send more if i pay shipping!! there are several ornaments from the netherlands that are just beautiful!! i love em! oh and a cute little pony to join my shelf of horses!! thank you soooooooo much ! I love them!
> my hubbys check was a bit short, i will be sending mine on monday! i hope it makes it in time!!



Haha, glad you liked it.

Just let me know what it was you like so much and I will send you some more treats soon.

Don't worry about shipping.... just send a picture of y'all enjoying Dutch treats...

Merry Christmas!


----------



## shadowpaints

divigo said:


> shadowpaints said:
> 
> 
> 
> i got mine yesterday!!! i would take a pic but my camera has walked off!! OMG its wonderful i got Divigo Stables from the NETHERLANDS!! omg the treats inside were wonderful!! i may have to see if you can send more if i pay shipping!! there are several ornaments from the netherlands that are just beautiful!! i love em! oh and a cute little pony to join my shelf of horses!! thank you soooooooo much ! I love them!
> my hubbys check was a bit short, i will be sending mine on monday! i hope it makes it in time!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, glad you liked it.
> 
> Just let me know what it was you like so much and I will send you some more treats soon.
> 
> Don't worry about shipping.... just send a picture of y'all enjoying Dutch treats...
> 
> Merry Christmas!
Click to expand...

it was the waffle thingies... LOL all the treats were amazing!! but the waffle thingies WOW im savoring those! im not even sharing them with my girls! lol i love getting things from other places! we dont have anything like those treats here! YUMMY! lol


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Wow, it looks like things are going really well this year Reo. I haven't received mine yet but I know it will arrive soon. I am so excited!! Tomorrow is my last day home and then we are away for Christmas and I won't be back until December 29th. But I will let everyone know who my Santa was then! Yippee!!


----------



## shadowpaints

well the sleigh has finally left here!! i hope she likes every thing!! i hope it gets there before christmas!! if not it should be there the day after!


----------



## PaintedMeadows

lol. The sleigh! We joke about dog sleigh up here in northern Canada. I said that once to a lady in the southern US and she thought I was serious. lol. Too funny.


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

whoo hooo omg whooo hooooo ...okay so I'm excited over a tiny little pink piece of paper that says I have a parcel waiting at the post office! yippee .... it just has to be my SS because nobody else sends anything (well, I did already get the honey hams from UPS at my front door LOL).

We had 20 inches of snow over the weekend so no mail able to get through saturday. We're so far off the road that we always have to pick up our stuff - they won't drive back here. Our roads not too good yet so mail didn't even come till 5pm tonight.

I'm going into work late just so I can go by the post office first!! LOL

My SS can rest assured it arrived (at least I'm sure that has to be it) - I'll post soon as I get a picture downloaded .... gee, maybe I should take the camera, take a picture in the backseat and download soon as I get to work? Okay, maybe that's just alittle over the top? LOL The kid in me really comes out at Christmas. LOL
















okay so where do you find all those other emotions everyone uses? LOL


----------



## chandab

PaintedMeadows said:


> lol. The sleigh! We joke about dog sleigh up here in northern Canada. I said that once to a lady in the southern US and she thought I was serious. lol. Too funny.


We always refer to the "Pony Express" when mail is slow around here.





Edited to add: I couldn't easily find my first post, so will add here. I couldn't wait any longer and opened the rest of my SS gifts. Thank you Susan at TinyMiteVillage; I got a lovely wood sign that says: "horses are like potato chips, you can't have just one"; there was a cute horse ornament and a metal welcome sign with a cowboy boot. Now to find a place to hang my new goodies. Thank you.


----------



## REO

WhiteTailFarm, I know what it is and it's awesome!

If you click on *Show all* and wait, a whole list of smilies will show up!

*[SIZE=14pt]17[/SIZE] more and I'll have my 100% that I work SO hard for each year!*

Come on you lil reindeer, FLY! Fly like the wind!


----------



## MindyLee

I got a pink slip in my mailbox too today! So before I go to work tomarrow, I'll be hitting the post office to see what I recieved! CANT WAIT!


----------



## Feather1414

I got mine!!!

Thank you so much mooseLMJash!

She gave me a wonderful, and I really mean wonderful blanket that is purple with horses that I am pretty sure is handmade! It is so soft. Currently my boyfriend is curled up in it and won't give it back





Then I'm not sure how she knows, but I got a cow... something. I think it is soap. It's not edible, I can tell you that



I also got a notebook so maybe I can keep track of my grocery lists from now on.

Thank you so much Ashley, they are very thoughtful gifts and I really appreciate them. Sorry it took so long for them to get here. I just got the package on my doorstep this evening.


----------



## normajeanbaker

I got mine on Saturday



THANK YOU BLUE STAR!! I love it! I got a super warm fleece blanket, which arrived on a perfect day when it was below zero with the wind chills up here! I also got a VERY yummy jar of toffee popcorn. I find myself grabbing a hanfdul everytime I walk by the jar. I also got a big jar of popcorn kernels, popcorn seasoning and really cute popcorn bowls. I LOVE everything! You must have read my mind with the popcorn. The past few weeks, I have been finding myself popping popcorn several times a week. So, thank you!! It's perfect!!!

Jen


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

Well - we'll all need to be in suspense just a few more hours as I was sitting at the PO at 8:15am thinking they opened at 8 ........ duh they don't open till 9 and I couldn't be that late for work! LOL

So on top of being late this morning - I'll have to leave early to reach them before 5pm - but you better believe I'm getting there one way or the other ! LOL

REO - no fair you know what it is! You truly are the "elf in the know". LOL

I'll be posting tonight for sure! Gonna be a long day today .....


----------



## justjinx

Featther1414 (Jamie) your little "cow" is cheddar cheese with a heavy wax coating on to protect it.



jennifer (ashley's mom)





and, you are quite right, the blanket is home made!


----------



## BlueStar

Jen~normajeanbaker

So glad it got to you and you are enjoying it. I didn't have a lot to go on so went with the popcorn theme!! Saw the blanket and figured who doesn't want to curl up in a cozy blanket with some popcorn and a movie on a cold winter day or night!! LOL


----------



## Feather1414

justjinx said:


> Featther1414 (Jamie) your little "cow" is cheddar cheese with a heavy wax coating on to protect it.
> 
> 
> 
> jennifer (ashley's mom)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and, you are quite right, the blanket is home made!



Oh duh, you're from Wisconsin, its a cow. Lol. I just think it is too cute to eat, but I think I may just have to. Robin told me there was another package, and we aren't sure if someone took the blanket one by mistake and returned it, or if they both got separated in the mail, but I don't have the second one yet. I'm keeping my eyes open for it!

Thank you again, I slept with the blanket all night and it was incredibly toasty. I LOVE it.


----------



## Zipper

Reo has my person received their package.

I expedited it and the PO says it arrived on the 14th.

Thanks

Cathy


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

I'll have a FIT if my 2 boxes don't arrive on time!!!!


----------



## REO

I emailed everyone left on Dec 15th.

Zipper, I will ask her.

luv2ridesaddleseat, I asked yours on the 15th and as of then, she hadn't gotten it. I will ask her again. When did you mail it?

I still have *14* left to go! That's a LOT.





Hang in there!!





I hope everyone can buy and mail within the month we give them (names go out Nov 1) and mail their gifts off by Dec 1st _next_ year.


----------



## MindyLee

*I GOT IT!!! I GOT IT!!!*











Because my little 3 yr old niece was so excited to see me come through the door today with a package. I set it on the table for just one minute, she tore into it so fast i couldnt even blink! And because of this, I couldnt make out who had sent me my gift, BUT did see it was from Canada...

So with that said: I got a cute mini horse calander, 2 badly needed horsey brushes, and a really neat little flower shaped hair/dirt removel brush. WAY AWESOME and soooo going to be useful for my cute 09 little filly at the shows this coming show season! THANK YOU so much secret santa from Canada!

PS I just love that silver bay stallion on my calander he's very handsome!

Thank you and Merry Christmas to you and everyone else here on the fourm!


----------



## REO

MindyLee your Santa is Dreaminmini





Is it a hard plastic curry comb flower? I have one of those and I love it!

luv2ridesaddleseat, she got it! I hope she'll post soon!

I emailed everyone again and I hope to hear from them tomorrow!





*12* more to go!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat

Thanks Robin! It was 2 boxes, Hope she got both!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

IT'S HERE! IT'S HERE! The post master must have read my face when she came out with this huge box - I was shocked. LOL She asked "I take it you weren't expecting this huh?". LOL

Let me first start by saying: I cannot express enough emotion here - not enough icons to display - no words I write will convey the true excitement, astonishment, awe, surprise, GOOSEBUMPS, gratitude, speechless staring in amazement, and of course true respect for such a talented artist.... and I can go on and on. The ingenuity and creativity and the attention my SS spent on our farm, our program, and our herd sire is amazing - and all put into the most cherished piece of art we'll keep forever!

Hubby couldn't say a word at first - then he said "I wish she had signed the back" - he too realized the amount of time and talent that went into this. So we're going to cut off all the stamps and her address label and tape it to the back for remembrance. LOL Not that we'd ever forget mind you - but all works of art are signed by their creator.

*Okay ..... so you couldn't see me jumping up and down but by golly I'm sure every single one of you heard our screams of delight! LOL*

I waited to open it until Holly could join in. We immediately hung it up to stare at it and take it all in - Hubby arrived few mins later and was completely blown away!

Thank you - and I mean the sincerest appreciation from us all - to *Julie Miller, aka CretaHillsGal* - all the way from Oklahoma! The stamps alone were expensive! You have made the one and only White Tails sign - it will hang forever in our new office in the barn! I still just can't get over it - you went way overboard - way overboard! This was truly worth the wait (yes, Robin said so too) - oh my gosh!

Thank you many times over .............. oh wait - and if that wasn't enough - - there was chocolate in there too! Two beautiful boxes of delightful chocolate - I'm hiding them to have all to myself. LOL Again, you went way overboard and we can't thank you enough!

To do justice to this wonderful gift and to Julie's talent, I must put several pictures here so you can see in its entirety - I'm just still so amazed!

I must point out that the logo (our new logo remember) is HAND PAINTED !!! It is an exact duplicate of our logo done by hand - I just can't get over it !









This is closeup of the top half - handpainted logo - wow!






Closeup of the bottom - which is enterchangeable as the paper slides in/out so you can change it along the way (we're leaving it just as is!):














Julie - I'll be sending you a personal thank you as well ~


----------



## cretahillsgal

OMG!!! I cant TELL you how badly the suspense has been KILLING ME!!! LOL!










I was so worried that it wouldnt make it on time for Christmas. You said you wanted stuff to hang in your new office in the barn. Surely you can find a spot for it in there!

I've never even thought of signing the back of my signs before. I have done 3 signs for myself and then a couple for some of my friends. Guess when I do some more I will have to remember to do that.





I am so happy that you like it. I started to doubt that I would be able to do justice to your logo. I even looked for a company that could do a vinyl of it. But I was very happy with the way it turned out in the end.

I was thrilled when Robin told me that I had gotten you for my SS. I have always felt that we "think alike" for some reason. Maybe its because we seem to have the same breeding goals and hobbies.


----------



## kareng

SilverDollar!!!

Thank you so much. I am being so good and waiting to open until Christmas but the box arrived safely all the way from California. The gifts are under the tree (the kids told me that if I opened mine then they could open theirs



). I have looked at the magazines though - how thoughtful of you to send those too.

Have a very Merry Christmas!!

kareng


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

cretahillsgal said:


> OMG!!! I cant TELL you how badly the suspense has been KILLING ME!!! LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was so worried that it wouldnt make it on time for Christmas. You said you wanted stuff to hang in your new office in the barn. Surely you can find a spot for it in there!
> I've never even thought of signing the back of my signs before. I have done 3 signs for myself and then a couple for some of my friends. Guess when I do some more I will have to remember to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy that you like it. I started to doubt that I would be able to do justice to your logo. I even looked for a company that could do a vinyl of it. But I was very happy with the way it turned out in the end.
> 
> I was thrilled when Robin told me that I had gotten you for my SS. I have always felt that we "think alike" for some reason. Maybe its because we seem to have the same breeding goals and hobbies.


_Julie - I bet it was killing you waiting to know it arrived! OMG I just can't get over it. And please know, that your hand painted version is much more dear than had it been vinyl - and yes, your version is amazing - truly did it justice! I can't thank you enough!_

I also agree we "click" in many ways - thanks for such nice compliments. Merry Christmas to you and yours this holiday season.

~ Marlene


----------



## SilverDollar

kareng said:


> SilverDollar!!!
> Thank you so much. I am being so good and waiting to open until Christmas but the box arrived safely all the way from California. The gifts are under the tree (the kids told me that if I opened mine then they could open theirs
> 
> 
> 
> ). I have looked at the magazines though - how thoughtful of you to send those too.
> 
> Have a very Merry Christmas!!
> 
> kareng


I'm so happy it got there in time for Christmas! I'm glad you're enjoying our local magazines--I figured it might give you the "flavor" of horses out here in California. I hope you like the gifts!





cretahillsgal, what a beautiful sign!



You are very talented!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## appymini

One more post office day left


----------



## painted_perfection

I got a suprise from the mailman this morning all the way from Minnesota-- my secret santa gift has arrived.. Im so excited i tried to be good but my granddaughter had no will power..haha we got a wonderful tasty bag of white chocolate pretzels.. a silver picture frame that says happy trails== and a cute little reindeer mail holder.. its so cute... My granddaughter has already picked out a pic of her and her horse for the picture frame.. She is the boss around here... She was so excited when the mailman showed up and stopped in the driveway- she drive her little Gator up to pick the box up.. She loves hauling stuff so this was a big treat.... Thanks Barbara... everything is lovely...........Bev & Celeste in Texas (Painted Perfection Miniatures)


----------



## REO

[SIZE=12pt]*Zipper*[/SIZE] She did get your gift!





Only *9* more!


----------



## chandab

REO said:


> [SIZE=12pt]*Zipper*[/SIZE] She did get your gift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only *9* more!


Glad there are only 9 left, however, if they sent Parcel post, then they may be late... I was speaking with a neighbor last weekend, who had been to the local Post Office where is was told only letters and Priority are travelling right now, parcel post is being held til all Priority is caught up, so any parcel post packages mailed late are likely to arrive late.


----------



## shadowpaints

im hoping mine makes it!! im thinking it will be there tomorrow!!! my other 2 secret santas got theirs from other forums today!! so hopefully my SS will post tomorrow and say they got it!


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill

I am still waiting for my SS present too. Maybe it will arrive tomorrow . If not there will be something to open after Christmas





But I have the best present already . My mini, Magic just came home from driving training and is doing wonderful .


----------



## REO

Elizabeth, the last I heard, your Santa was to mail yours out on Dec 21st. I hope you get it soon!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ruffian

How are the SS's doing this year? Everybody get (or it's on the way) their gifts?

Thanks again SANTA Robin!! You do a great job at this!


----------



## appymini

I got it, I got it.






Came from Doobie.(Never Ending Ranch Tack ).I nice gift certificate and chocolates.So now I can go shopping and hubby can`t say anything.Thanks you very much


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I am sad that my Secret Santa partner hasn't gotten theirs yet. Another package I sent at the same time and almost the same arrived on tuesday. I was so hoping it would arrive before Christmas. Well, it will be an extended Christmas. I haven't received mine either and now I am at my Mom's so I won't know until I get home on the 29th but it is safe at the Post Office being held for me. I will let you know as soon as it arrives!!! Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## REO

PaintedMeadows, yours was not sent to your PO it was sent FedEx.

We are having a straight line wind blizzard at 45 mph and snow/ice is flying. Hubby barely made it home when he gave up trying to drive it to work. I hope LN is held up some place warm!

I'm glad it reached you Appymini!

8 more!


----------



## Doobie

appymini said:


> I got it, I got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Came from Doobie.(Never Ending Ranch Tack ).I nice gift certificate and chocolates.So now I can go shopping and hubby can`t say anything.Thanks you very much



Glad it made it too you on time Liz!!

I hope you have as much time spending yours as I do mine





Seems Horsin Again and I had the same thing in mind!





I too got a gift certificate from Never Ending Ranch Tack store !

I just talked to Kelly and my gift certificate just became a deposit on a new show harness!!!

Thanks so much Horsin Again!!!

And Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## Wild Women Ranch

I got my SS packages!! Yay!! I'm waiting to open them until tomorrow!! Thank you so much!!


----------



## REO

My webhost scrambles pics so I hope this is the right one!

OMG!! LOOK!!!

One of my Santas (I give to two people) was *BWminis* (Alison)

LOOK what she gave me! A VICTOR HALTER and show lead!!! OMG!





I can't believe it! Thank you SO much Alison for your awesome generosity!!!





I LOVE IT!!!

And! 6 lovely Christmas place mats and 2 reindeer decorations.

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## Russ

Ok, I opened up my gifts today......



THANK YOU Santa, Linda L





I got a cool LED head light that will come in very handy for foaling season





An awesome engraved plate with my stallions registered name and HOF status. I am going to put that on his picture frame that I am having made this winter. It is so cool to have this engraved name!





And she also gave me a photo book so I can add all my Rico pics and horsie pics in.





Thank You so much Linda for everything! Merry Christmas to you and Deb


----------



## Russ

Your very welcome Julie.....Merry Christmas to you and your family!







cretahillsgal said:


> I GOT MINE!!! Thank you, Thank you Russ!!!
> I got a DVD called "Driving Your Horse" and a book called "The Care & Repair Of Harness" They are perfect and exactly what I wanted because I have just started driving and LOVE to have books and DVDs!
> 
> Thank you again Russ!


----------



## Mona

I opened my gifts today from Robin, and I received all kinds of cool things! A T-shirt with a picture of Monkey on it, an Oklahoma fridge magnet, a beautiful Chihuahuas calendar, and YUMMY tin of Almond Roca, and a cute little cow that "poops" out a candy and plays a Christmas song! LOL!!!






Thanks so much for everything Robin! MERRY CHRISTMAS!! Hope you and the critters are all keeping warm in that blizzard!


----------



## REO

I admit it Mona, I played your cow a few times! I laughed and laughed! We went to get one for me and they had no more.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Sterling

I posted a while ago that I had gotten my SS gift...and I was a good girl and opened it today!!!



People...WOW!!!!! Rebecca, forum member wrs (WRS Farms in Brenham, TX) THANK YOU!!!! OMGosh what beautiful gifts. I got a beautiful little horse themed apron with pockets to put all kinds of handy kitchen gadgets, a huge bag of shelled pecans, a huge bag of pecans in their shells and a beautifully wrapped yummy bag of assorted chocolate covered and glazed pecans! She also included a Texas pecans recipe brochure and you can bet I'm going to be walking in high cotton making us some goodies this year!!! And last but not least I got 4 unbelievably beautiful arrowheads!!! Rebecca I have to say that when I opened this gift box and read your letter which btw was so very warm and I enjoyed reading about my Secret Santa, I got tears in my eyes reading about your grandmother and grandfather and how they would go looking for arrowheads. Ahhh...let me say that both hubby and I were in awe! Thank you for the warm invitation to visit you one day should we be in your neighborhood... (it goes both ways). What wonderful gifts...I LOVED them all! Please know that I will cherish these arrowheads and take very good care of them. Wow....just WOW!!!

So without further delay, again thank you so very much and here are some pics I took of all my gifts!


----------



## wrs

Hi Sterling, So glad to hear you like your stuff. Hope you enjoy everything!

Merry Christmas!

WRS


----------



## Davie

I had posted that I got my secret santa a while back and I was a good girl and waited until today. My secret santa was Chanda. Thank you so much I love everything

I got a beautiful snaffle bit key ring, several hand made cards from a local artist (they are just beautiful) and a couple of great horse pillow cases that I'll use on the bed in the horse trailer this next show season.

I'm glad I waited until today as it was the only present I had to open for myself as Oklahoma is under at least 14.1" of snow from yesterdays blizzard with white out conditions. Had 40 mph winds with gusts to 60. It was really nasty so everyone stayed home. It took my son 5 hours to get to his home last night and it usually only 15 minutes.

Reo, thanks for doing this year after year. We all apprecate it.

Davie


----------



## chandab

Davie said:


> I had posted that I got my secret santa a while back and I was a good girl and waited until today. My secret santa was Chanda. Thank you so much I love everything
> I got a beautiful snaffle bit key ring, several hand made cards from a local artist (they are just beautiful) and a couple of great horse pillow cases that I'll use on the bed in the horse trailer this next show season.
> 
> Davie


So glad you liked your gift. Merry Christmas. Happy New Year.


----------



## SilverDollar

MindyLee from Silver Maple Miniatures, thank you so much for my gifts!!

I received a beautiful handmade dreamcatcher in blue (my favorite color!) and also a sweet cottontail rabbit figurine--I just love rabbits!



I so appreciate your thoughtfulness and the dreamcatcher is already on display. (I've never had a dreamcatcher and I think it's so great that you identified all the types of feathers used to create it. That is something I would do.



) I'll try and get a photo up. ETA: GOT THE PHOTO UP!






(P.S.-I don't think I mentioned it but I am originally from Michigan; I grew up in Dearborn and went to college in Mt. Pleasant. One of my roommates was from Lapeer. This past May I met Connie P from CLP Miniatures and CMHR President. So fun to meet someone from the forum and she has a beautiful farm. It would be fun to meet more forum members when I go back to visit in 2010.)


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill

My Secret Santa gift arrived today ! Lucky me one more gift to open





I love everything - ceramic dishes ( one with a dog and one with horses ) , dog post it stickers that spell my initials , cinnamon scented ornaments ( now on my tree ) and cookie mix.

Thanks Marilyn ( 3 black Labs )

Happy New Year to all !

Elizabeth in Texas


----------



## albahurst

The Johnson Family (shadowpaints) from Idaho sent a box full of wonderful gifts - a tin of WONDERFUL homemade candies, an Idaho refrig magnet, greeting cards (Stairway to Heaven) and a really neat business card holder with horses on it!!!! I will display it proudly at all the horse shows I go to and will remember the Johnson family and this wonderful LB Forum Secret Santa Christmas



Thank you so much!

Our postman delivered the package to the front door of the house today! We have had so much snow and wind that there was no postal service for the past several days.

Thank you so, so much for the lovely gifts!

Merry Christmas!

Peggy

Alba Hurst

PS- Your family Christmas card is ADORABLE!


----------



## shadowpaints

albahurst said:


> The Johnson Family (shadowpaints) from Idaho sent a box full of wonderful gifts - a tin of WONDERFUL homemade candies, an Idaho refrig magnet, greeting cards (Stairway to Heaven) and a really neat business card holder with horses on it!!!! I will display it proudly at all the horse shows I go to and will remember the Johnson family and this wonderful LB Forum Secret Santa Christmas
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much! Our postman delivered the package to the front door of the house today! We have had so much snow and wind that there was no postal service for the past several days.
> 
> Thank you so, so much for the lovely gifts!
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Peggy
> 
> Alba Hurst
> 
> PS- Your family Christmas card is ADORABLE!



ohhh im so glad you liked everything!! i searched and searched for a buisness card holder that i thought you would like!! we make those homade goodies every year. and when i do the secret santas, i send as much as i can! i wish it had gotten there sooner but im soooo glad you got it!! thanks for the compliment on the christmas card! you can put my name to a face now lol

i cant wait to do secret santa again i had sooo much fun!!










Becca


----------



## Little Indian Acres

Sorry it took me so long to post. We had internet issues for the past couple of weeks and I have not been able to pull up the forum. It is "somewhat" fixed now.

I waited until Christmas to open my gift. Sad thing is that the label is so messed up from shipping that I can't tell who sent it so I don't know who to thank!

I know that my Secret Santa was from Canada.



I got some really neat stuff, a coffee cup that is clearly MINE not OURS which means the husband has to leave it alone. lol Several other Canadian type trinkets and some wonderful Maple candy. Thank you very much, I couldn't believe how much stuff was in the box! I think the maple candy is my favorite.

Carrie

ps. I have to check on the package I sent, being that we were running late on things this year I sent it Fed Ex only to find out that she was going to be gone during Christmas. It was supposed to arrive on Christmas Eve.


----------



## MindyLee

SilverDollar said:


> MindyLee from Silver Maple Miniatures, thank you so much for my gifts!!
> I received a beautiful handmade dreamcatcher in blue (my favorite color!) and also a sweet cottontail rabbit figurine--I just love rabbits!
> 
> 
> 
> I so appreciate your thoughtfulness and the dreamcatcher is already on display. (I've never had a dreamcatcher and I think it's so great that you identified all the types of feathers used to create it. That is something I would do.
> 
> 
> 
> ) I'll try and get a photo up. ETA: GOT THE PHOTO UP!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (P.S.-I don't think I mentioned it but I am originally from Michigan; I grew up in Dearborn and went to college in Mt. Pleasant. One of my roommates was from Lapeer. This past May I met Connie P from CLP Miniatures and CMHR President. So fun to meet someone from the forum and she has a beautiful farm. It would be fun to meet more forum members when I go back to visit in 2010.)



*I'm so glad you liked them! I wanted to do something besides horses and when you mentioned Bunnys, I knew excactly what to get you as I just came across that bunny right before I found out what you liked. And as for the dreamcatcher, I make a lot of them as they are very unique and one-of-a-kinds since they are made from the wildlife instead of a chicken. And to top it off, since you never had one, all the more im glad to be the 1st to give you one. *

If you do come to Michigan again, you are more then WELCOME to stop by my farm and visit anytime! My little ones just love visitors and we are expecting 3 foals this year as well. And I dont live to far from Connie either (45min.) She is a very nice person and just love her horses too. And great job to her for being there for the recues! Take Care and hopefully we will meet up if ya come to the mittin!


----------



## Zipper

Carrie,

I was your SS. Cathy (Zipper)

Glad you liked the fudge. Have you tried the coffee. I didnt know if you had a Tim Hortons or not.

Sorry I forgot to send the candles for the rocking horse candle holder.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Kira98

I opened the rest of my gifts from YellowRoseinTx and want to say WOW thanks I wanted one of those Oster mane/tail burshes for awhile now ! cant wait to use it. the orinments are beautiful too ! they will go on the tree with the others I have gotten from England a few years ago !

The other box had a hoodie in it ! thats goin on the truck with me to wear when I get chilly ! thanks so much !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REO

I got my gift from PaintedMeadows!

Thank you SO much Rhonda-Lynne!





I have admired her work for years and look! She MADE me my very own lil Nort! He's only 3.25" at the ear tips! I LOVE him!!






And that's not all! There was also a little rope halter and beautiful coffee mug and an ornament that hold digital photos!






WOW! I was spoiled! Thank you so much!!!!!

*Only [SIZE=14pt]4[/SIZE] more to get gifts and I can be HAPPY!!*


----------



## PaintedMeadows

Robink, I am so happy you finally got your package and little Nort arrived so safely!! The ornament has Nort's pictures uploaded to it already. And the halter glows in the dark! lol. Merry Christmas and thank you for being such a wonderful Secret Santa organiser. I got the email about my parcel. Unfortunatley we don't have Fedex at home so I am hoping they pass off to another courier. So I will check as soon as I get home tomorrow. Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## PennyLane

[SIZE=10pt]Sorry it took so long to post, we've had family in town for the past week and I haven't had a chance to get on the computer.



[/SIZE]

It's a family tradition that only one gift is opened Christmas Eve, the others are opened Christmas morning.

Well, I couldn't stand it anymore... I had to open the gift from my Secret Santa (JustJynx) jingle~jingle~jingle!!!



... that was all it took, I instantly turned into a 10 year old, grabbed the scissors and RIPPED the box open!! If I can figure out how to post pics, I will, because my transformation was caught on camera!

Jennifer, I absolutely LOVE LOVE LOVE the gifts!









They are exactly what I needed! Being new to mini's and my mini being a rescue, I welcome all the info/tips I can get. I can't thank you enough for the thoughtful book you made! You have included SOOO much information and tips!! I was up half the night reading... I LOVE IT!








The lead rope you made is beautiful, she has a purple halter that will exactly match.(I love purple) I'll have to snap a picture to send to you. I got a kick <winkwink> out of the ornament, it is proudly hanging on the tree and the candle is on the mantle.

My husband LOVED



the box of cereal, he's a HUGE Packers fan, and being from Florida, it's rare we find anything with Packers on it. So the cereal box sits proudly in the gameroom on his shelf/shrine with his Packers memorabilia. THANK YOU!!

You are very thoughtful! I LOVE EVERYTHING!!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis

Just wondering if my SS had opened her gift yet


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

_[SIZE=12pt]HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!



[/SIZE]_

It's been so fun watching everyone display their SS gifts - LB has great Santas out there and this has been so fun!

Thanks again (and again) to Robin for putting it all together



and keeping everyone straight - looks like it was a very successful SS season for '09. We look forward to participating again next year for sure!

Did the last 4 get their gifts?





Wishing everyone a happy, fun and successful 2010 ~


----------



## REO

Thank you everyone for being such great Santas! I hope you all play again next year!

There are 3 more gifts to go.

[SIZE=14pt]*Mary Lou has told me to give it one more week and if by Jan 8th those last gifts are not gotten, to call out my elves and those Santas that crapped out will Not get to play this, or any other LB games from now on.*[/SIZE]

There are two people that are the problem


----------



## justjinx

Oh, Lynn, I am sooo glad you liked your presents! I guessed on the purple for Penny (I have a palomino and I use purple on her) so I am glad that worked out!

I had a great time making the book for you and I learned things too so it was alot of fun!

I saw the packer cereal and thought it was a fun thing! So glad it was all enjoyed! please do send a pic of Penny in her halter! jennifer


----------



## PaintedMeadows

I got my gift from Carrie! Thank you so much. I must have came while I was away for Christmas. I got a really neat 4 pack of chocolate brownie candles and a place to "serve" them on. Very cool. I also got a pretty angel ornament that is in support of a kids camp for terminally ill kids. I teared up when I read the back. Such a beautiful but sad thing. Anyways, thank you very much. I will try to get pictures today. We are still trying to get settled after getting home and then having to leave town again for my hubby's New Years eve gig with the band. Soooo tired! lol. Thank you Robyn for all of your hard work too. I pray the last 2 people come through and you have a banner Secret Santa year!!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

Have the last two santa gifts been received? I sure hope so!

Was it ever mentioned how many names were in the hat? Meaning how many folks played? What a treat this was - thoroughly enjoyed it. Thanks again Robin!


----------



## REO

A total of 3 have not gotten gifts yet. One may have, but won't let me know.

2 people are the hold up. (Santas)

Yes, I mentioned before that there were 103 in this. In one of the threads.





I have this covered


----------

